# Recopilacion de circuitos para construir VUmetros



## DJ DRACO

hay muchisimos, incluso si te bajas el datasheet vas a encontrarte unos muy buenos.

te dejo algunos.


----------



## ls2k

*Recopilacion de diferentes vumetros*
luego de varias semanas buscando y buscando di con varios vumetros, aunque algunos muy similares en su funcionamiento tienen diferente construcción. Me interesa que prueben los transistorizados.. a mi me resultaron a medias.. a ver como les va a ustedes
cuando los probe los leds encendian de forma no uniforme y no se daba el efecto de bargraph


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La mayoría de estos diseños de vúmetros no son muy buenos (excepto el del LM324 que está OK). El problema principal que tienen es que los niveles de tensión a los que encienden los LEDs no están espaciados en forma logarítmica (como para medir potencia de amplificador) o semilogarítmica (para medir escalas de tensión tipo VU en consolas o preamps), sino que lo están en forma lineal.

Estos circuitos *pretenden hacer algo que parece un vúmetro* por que los LEDs encienden en algo similar a una barra. Quienes lo hagan, van a encontrar que no pueden medir señales de muy bajo nivel si ajustan el vúmetro para medir señales de pico a 0dB. Y si lo ajustan para poder medir señales de bajo nivel, el ultimo LED se les va a encender antes de la mitad del giro del pote de volumen.

La unica forma de solucionarlo es recalcular la red de divisores de tensión que fijan los puntos de encendido de cada LED, cosa que es muy fácil pero requiere unos cuantos cáculos.

Yo les recomiendo que usen un chip como los de National (LM3915/16..*el LM3914 NOOO!!!*), o alguno de Sanyo o Samsung que son mucho mas baratos aunque no tan poderosos como los NSC.

IMPORTANTE: El circuito que está por ahí con un chip de National *ESTA MAL!*. No lo hagan tal cual aparece por que esa configuración quema la salida del décimo LED y hay que tirar el chip y poner otro...y lo vuelve a quemar. *El pin 9 NO VA A MASA*.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandoae

Pero para los que quieren un "efecto bonito" no importa si es lineal...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Pero para los que quieren un "efecto bonito" no importa si es lineal...



Sip, eso es cierto, pero resulta que ni para "bonito" da con uno lineal. Los lineales que yo he visto no tienen rango dinámico para moverse a menos que le emboques justo el volumen para el cual están ajustados...solo que ese ajuste no representa nada...

En fin...si quieren tirar la plata por la ventana...que avisen así me pongo abajo   

Valen lo mismo los chips logaritmicos que los lineales, y a veces menos, así que no hay excusa para hacer la cosas bien.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandoae

"Valen lo mismo los chips logaritmicos que los lineales, y a veces menos, así que no hay excusa para hacer la cosas bien"

Completamente de acuerdo. Y en mi caso por mas que algo salga caro si es lo que yo necesito lo compro igual 

Y algo que estaria bueno es armar dos vumetros iguales pero uno con escala logaritmica y uno con escala lineal y subir un video con los dos a la par para que se aprecien las diferencias. Yo no tengo mucho tiempo si no lo hago..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Y algo que estaria bueno es armar dos vumetros iguales pero uno con escala logaritmica y uno con escala lineal y subir un video con los dos a la par para que se aprecien las diferencias. Yo no tengo mucho tiempo si no lo hago..



Es una buena idea, pero estoy medio enredado los pxmos quince días. Si puedo hacerme un rato lo armo.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola muchachos. Aca les subo un vumetro a transistores que utilizo desde hace mas de 20 años y no tiene problemas. Tiene muy buena indicación dinámica y esta calculado para una escala logarítmica y conectar a la salida de una etapa de potencia de hasta 300 watts rms. Para mas potencia hay que recalcular las R de entrada y ver la tension del MPSA06.

Las subo la lista de materiales, un PCB para hacer por metodo termografico y una distibucion de componentes.
Mas tarde subo fotos de los que tengo armados.

El vumetro es del tipo proporcional osea que se pueden conectar las dos salidas de un amplificador estereo y al girar el balance a un lado y al otro indicará la salida correspondiente. 
Los LED indicados de IZQUIERDA a DERECHA van marcados como:

-16   -13   -11   -9   -7   -5   -3   -1.5  0  +1.5
Tambien se puede indicar la potencia sabiendo la máxima del amplificador, el led indicado como ¨0 ¨ es el que indica maxima salida y el indicado como +1.5 es el de saturacion. Como se regula, muy facil: con un osciloscopio observas la salida del amplificador y cuando llega a su maxima potencia sin distorsion entonces regulas el preset para que se encienda el led rojo indicado como 0. (cero).. 

El indicado como -3 es el de la mitad de la potencia y el indicado como -9 es el del 10% de la misma.

La alimentacion es de 12 Vcc. El consumo maximo (todos prendidos) es de 250 ma y la tensión minima de entrada es de 7 VRMS (sensibilidad).

La tension maxima de entrada es de 50 VRMS (correspondiente a 300 watts en 8 ohms).

La conexión muy sencilla: los terminales de salida van a los pines 1 y 3 (2 y 3 para un segundo amplificador) y la alimentación va a los pines 4 y 5.
saludos

Les subo tambien el diagrama y unas fotos de los módulos originales de alla por el año 1990. h
haganlo, es muy facil y economico. saludos

juan jose


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan José:

Ese vúmetro tiene el mismo problema que comentábamos unos posts mas atrás: La escala de encendido tiene variación lineal, en este caso, de 700mV por punto.

Aunque los LEDs enciendan como en un vúmetro, este circuito no te sirve para medir nada verdaderamente válido. Como comentamos antes, la variación de potencia tiene escala logarítmica a diferencia de tu circuito que es lineal. Esto significa que entre el encendido del primer y ultimo LED vos tenes una variación de 10 veces la señal de entrada, mientras que en pasos de 3dB (el LM3915 con 10 LEDs) tenes una variación de 32 veces entre la señal mas alta y mas baja a representar. Como te darás cuenta, el campo de variación de la señal que puedes representar es solo un tercio del que es posible con la escala logarítmica standard, por lo tanto vas a perder muchisimas indicaciones de señales *audibles* de bajo nivel si ajustas el vumetro para que el ultimo LED encienda a maxima salida del amplificador. Si lo ajustas para que muestre esas señales audibles de bajo nivel, se van a encender todos los LED del vumetro antes de llegar a la cuarta parte de la potencia disponible. El efecto visual del vúmetro *puede* que se vea parecido, pero la utilidad real...casi no existe.

Saludos!


----------



## ls2k

si bien lo que dice ezavalla es cierto, es tambien verdadero que   la mayoria de los aficionados  no buscan la perfeccion  la cosa es ir empezando de a poco... para que nos vamos a tirar con uno logaritmico si casi todos los aficionados solo buscamos que se vea bonito .. es lo cierto no es  para que te enojes y dejes de participar tus aportes son buenisimos quisas luego de que arme el lineal veo como lo puedo convertir a logaritmico... que si no me equivoco uno que viene con bootstrap es logaritmo, si me equivoco corrijanme ...

saludos a argentina


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ls2k dijo:
			
		

> es tambien verdadero que   la mayoria de los aficionados  no buscan la perfeccion  la cosa es ir empezando de a poco... para que nos vamos a tirar con uno logaritmico si casi todos los aficionados solo buscamos que se vea bonito .. es lo cierto no es  para que te enojes y dejes de participar tus aportes son buenisimos quisas luego de que arme el lineal veo como lo puedo convertir a logaritmico... que si no me equivoco uno que viene con bootstrap es logaritmo, si me equivoco corrijanme ...




Que pasooooó?
Yo no estoy enojado ni mucho menos! Solo lo aclaro para que no se confundan y venga alguno queriendo usarlo como indicador de potencia de salida por que se va a llevar una sorpresa poco agradable. Para que se vea bonito.....puede ser, pero si podes gastar la mismo y hacerlo bien para que además de verse bonito sirva para algo...creo que es una mejor opción, además vas a aprender mucho de la electrónica ajustando una escala en forma logarítmica.

Saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

Muchachos, lo que dice Ezavalla está totalmente correcto. La idea del aporte era compartir un circuito mas de tipo de ¨vumetros¨por asi llamarlo que son faciles de construir y proporcionan una idea didactica de como funciona un indicador como este. Los hay analógicos tambien y aca por ejemplo no se mencionaron todavia. 
Pero, la realidad es tal cual lo indica ezavalla. Si quieres algo que se mueva al ritmo de la musica y que encienda mas leds a medida que subes el volúmen entonces puede elegir cual diseño te queda mejor. Ahora si quieres medir potencia a la salida de un amplificador no hay dudas que debes emplear el LM3916 o alguno similar que son diseños para VUMETROS de AUDIO. O recalcular las R para que sea de escala logarítmica. 
Recuerdo en algun esquema de QSC algun vumetro de indicación de nivel de potencia de salida y me parece que lo solucionaron con una combinacion de resistencias y diodos sin utilizar transistores ni Ics. pero bueno, lo busco y lo subo para que halla otro esquema mas para probar.

Por el momento, estoy armando tres placas, una con LM3915, una con LM3916 y otra a transistores (la posteada) y seguramente mañana suba los resultados.
Nunca subi un video al foro pero siempre hay una primera bez.

saludos y suerte

Juan José.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola muchachos. Aca pude subir el video de comparacion de los tres vumetros. 
A la izquierda el de transistores con el circuito del foro, el centro uno con LM3915 y a la derecha el mismo circuito que el del centro pero con LM3916. Las diferencias son notables, estan los tres alimentados con la misma señal de audio y regulados de manera que a maximo volumen prenda el primero de los dos ultimos leds rojos. Observen como pierde sencibilidad el del centro al bajar el volumen NO representando para nada la verdad de la potencia en ese momento.

A criterio personal, como vumetro: LM3916 y luego el de transistores. 
El LM3915 tiene presenta el problema muy bien descripto por ezavalla.

saludos y espero aclare dudas.

Juan Jose


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> Hola muchachos. Aca pude subir el video de comparacion de los tres vumetros.
> A la izquierda el de transistores con el circuito del foro, el centro uno con LM3915 y a la derecha el mismo circuito que el del centro pero con LM3916. Las diferencias son notables, estan los tres alimentados con la misma señal de audio y regulados de manera que a maximo volumen prenda el primero de los dos ultimos leds rojos. Observen como pierde sencibilidad el del centro al bajar el volumen NO representando para nada la verdad de la potencia en ese momento.
> 
> A criterio personal, como vumetro: LM3916 y luego el de transistores.
> El LM3915 tiene presenta el problema muy bien descripto por ezavalla.
> 
> saludos y espero aclare dudas.



Tenes que revisar mejor el comportamiento, por que el que se vé mal es el de transistores (es el que tiene los LEDS redondos, no?).

Si vos te fijás bien, vas a ver que aunque el volumen del sonido baja a mas o menos la mitad (sensorialmente hablando), el LM3915 te marca mas o menos eso, el LM3916 te marca un poco menos, ya que ese punto en la escala está mas abajo (cerca del primer LED). Sin embargo, el vumetro con LEDs redondos casi se vé apagado, y ese precisamente es el efecto de la respuesta lineal.

El LM3915 está mostrando que la señal ha bajado a la mitad, lo mismo que el 3916. Pero el con transistores está apagado, como si la señal hubiera desaparecido, aunque se escucha perfectamente pero a menor "volumen".

Muchas gracias JJ pr tomarte el laburo de armar todos los circuitos y compararlos. Esto le permitirá a muchos entender el problema de las escalas lineales y logarítimicas

Saludos y un abrazo!


----------



## Juan Jose

Esactamente eso es lo que trataba de demostrar con los circuitos. La falta de sencibilidad del vumetro a TR contra los integrados en primer punto y la diferencia entre el lineal (lm3915) y el especifico desarrollado por national de vumetros y con escala logaritmica lm3916.

esero que esto aclare bastante las dudas que se pueden presentar a la hora de elegir: una puesta linda de luces que se mueven al compas de la musica o una medida de la potencia de salida o de la sñal de salida de una etapa de preamplificación o amplificación.

saludos 

Juan Jose


----------



## elaficionado

Hola Juan Jose.

El LM3914 es lineal, LM3915 y LM3916 no son lineales, es lo que dice la hoja de datos de los LM391X.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Tyranitar

En verdad muy buenos los vumetros...
Soy estudiante y voy a intentar hacer por lo menos uno:
Un aporte miren:
http://www.taringa.net/posts/información/1824968/Vumetro-12-led-para-pc-o-auto-(propio).html


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola a todos, acabo de ver estos aportes y me llamo la atención…
Ezavalla, coincido plenamente con tigo. Y por tus comentarios es posible que mi aporte a la causa sea de tu agrado. El esquema es de plaquetodo, solo que no me gusto la placa para ese proyecto por lo que diseñe mi propio PCB. Les cuento que esta bastante probado y funciona bastante bien. Aunque creo que debería ajustarlo mejor para mi potencia de 130W, cosa que no ago de vago que soy nomás   
Creo que debo aclarar que lo subí primero en el aporte del amigo “Belpmx” y aunque lo mejor quizás habría sido poner un link a ese post creo que acá debería estar el archivo para un acceso más fácil ya que este foro trata particularmente de eso
En fin, el archivo esta para ser abierto con PCB Wizard 3.50 y contiene en 6 paginas el diagrama completo; indicaciones para la construcción; diagrama de conexión de los LED´s; listado de componente; los PCB para imprimir e incluso una foto de la placa armada. Espero que les guste 
Salu2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola JhonnyDC:

Te pido dos cosas:

a) Los aportes que hagas no tiene por que ser de mi agrado...solo soy otro mas en esta comunidad, así que sos libre de aportar lo que te plazca.

b) Podés hacer un PDF con el archivo del PCB Wizzard? Es que no uso ese  software, ergo...no puedo abrir tu archivo

PD: *Vumetro Multiplexado?* Interesante...poné el PDF así lo veo. Y te pido que veas el hilo llamado "vumetro de leds con peak-hold" ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/vumetro-leds-peak-hold-17685/ ) en el subforo de pequeña señal...tal vez sea algo parecido.

Saludos!


----------



## Jhonny DC

Ezavalla, jajajajaja. 2 cosas…
1- Quédate tranquilo que lo habría postiado de todas formas, aunque no sea de tu agrado… solo fue un comentario por decir algo.
2- por el momento no tengo mi PC y estoy trabajando con una a la que no le instale nada para poder grabar archivos en PDF pero en cuanto se lo instale (encuentre el archivo de instalación) lo paso a PDF

Fuera de broma, estuve viendo tu proyecto y me parece muy bueno. Algo así estaba buscando hace rato (vumetro de barra con un punto que marque los picos), e incluso, sin haber visto tu diseño ni el de Fogonazo (con 40 LED que me pareció fabuloso) estaba trabajando de a ratos viendo la forma de modificar este diseño para hacer algo parecido.
Como mencione, el esquema de este vumetro lo saque de los manuales de plaquetodo y es algo mas censillo que los que vi en tu foro. Es un 555 manejando a un multiplexor (CD4053) que selecciona uno y otro canal para mandárselos uno a la vez al LM3915 a la vez que opera 2 BC338 para seleccionar a que barra de LED van los datos del 3915.
Como te digo, es un tanto más simple y lo único que hace es operar 2 barras de LED con un solo 3915 pero sin punto para los picos. Es digamos algo menos profesional.
En fin, te debo el PDF y no me gusta deberle nada a nadie (da lo mismo que seas vos o cualquiera en el sitio) en cuanto tenga la versión en PDF la subo.
Salu2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> Ezavalla, jajajajaja. 2 cosas…
> 1- Quédate tranquilo que lo habría postiado de todas formas, aunque no sea de tu agrado… solo fue un comentario por decir algo.
> 2- por el momento no tengo mi PC y estoy trabajando con una a la que no le instale nada para poder grabar archivos en PDF pero en cuanto se lo instale (encuentre el archivo de instalación) lo paso a PDF



OK. Lo espero entonces.
Estuve revisando cosas viejas y encontré ese proyecto de plaquetodo. La verdad...ni sabía que lo tenía   , pero no viene el PCB y me dá mucha fiaca hacer una para ese esquema. Si vos ya la has hecho, la has probado y funciona OK...para que inventar la rueda de nuevo?



			
				Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> Fuera de broma, estuve viendo tu proyecto y me parece muy bueno. Algo así estaba buscando hace rato (vumetro de barra con un punto que marque los picos), e incluso, sin haber visto tu diseño ni el de Fogonazo (con 40 LED que me pareció fabuloso) estaba trabajando de a ratos viendo la forma de modificar este diseño para hacer algo parecido.
> Como mencione, el esquema de este vumetro lo saque de los manuales de plaquetodo y es algo mas censillo que los que vi en tu foro. Es un 555 manejando a un multiplexor (CD4053) que selecciona uno y otro canal para mandárselos uno a la vez al LM3915 a la vez que opera 2 BC338 para seleccionar a que barra de LED van los datos del 3915.
> Como te digo, es un tanto más simple y lo único que hace es operar 2 barras de LED con un solo 3915 pero sin punto para los picos. Es digamos algo menos profesional.



Y...a la fuerza es mas sencillo, ya que no tiene captura de picos ni tiene que conmutar de modo de trabajo automáticamente. Estos dos requisitos son claves en el diseño que yo hice, por eso es un poco mas complicado...aparte de que los rectificadores son sin umbral, para poder usar este vúmetro en una consola (niveles de señal pequeños) y no necesariamente en una etapa de potencia (niveles de señal grandes), tal como hay que hacer con el de plaquetodo.  Aún así, te digo que ambos diseños tienen casi el mismo costo...

Saludos!


----------



## Jhonny DC

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Y...a la fuerza es mas sencillo, ya que no tiene captura de picos ni tiene que conmutar de modo de trabajo automáticamente. Estos dos requisitos son claves en el diseño que yo hice, por eso es un poco mas complicado...aparte de que los rectificadores son sin umbral, para poder usar este vúmetro en una consola (niveles de señal pequeños) y no necesariamente en una etapa de potencia (niveles de señal grandes), tal como hay que hacer con el de plaquetodo.  Aún así, te digo que ambos diseños tienen casi el mismo costo...
> 
> Saludos!



Bueno, te comento que sea una potencia de 22000W RMS o la salida de una consola, el LM3915 trabajan con el mismo rango de señal, la única variación es en el recorrido del preset que calibra la entrada de señal…con respecto al rectificador sin umbral, eh estado experimentando con un transistor polarizado en case ab para contrarrestar el problema del umbral .En este diseño que te paso acá, no se incluye la modificación porque como te dije, la tengo en proceso de experimentación. En cambio remplace los diodos de cilicio (que cortan a 0.7V) por diodos de germanio (que cortan a 0.2V). _*No es la solución*_ pero mejoran bastante el desempeño del Vumetro.
Resumiendo, acá esta el archivo en PDF. Tuve que dividirlo en varios archivos porque era demasiado grande para subirlo en uno solo. El que lo quiera ver deberá descargarse los 3 archivos; guardarlos en una misma carpeta y luego descomprimirlo. Lamento esta incomodidad pero es lo mejor que pude hacer al respecto.
Otra cosa, ojo al imprimir los PCB del archivo PDF, hay un error en el PCB del display de 20 LED en dos barras (falta la pista que une todos los LED del lado derecho). En el archivo PCB para PCB Wizard  esta bien pero cuando lo paso a PDF se borra la pista y no lo pude solucionar. Creo que es un problema de la PC que estoy usando porque con mi otra PC esto no sucedía.
En fin, cualquier duda sigo acá, solo tienen que preguntar.
Salu2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, te comento que sea una potencia de 22000W RMS o la salida de una consola, el LM3915 trabajan con el mismo rango de señal, la única variación es en el recorrido del preset que calibra la entrada de señal



Noooppp! La señal de entrada al LM3915/16 no puede ser inferior a la tensión de referencia que hayas fijado, por que si nó, nunca vas a aprovechar todo el rango dinámico del chip. La menor tensión que podes fijar como referencia es de 1.25 volts y la maxima señal de línea, según el standard, es de 1V de pico, así que la consola en teoría) no alcanza a excitar al 3915 a escala completa, por mas que le pongas el preset al mango. Por eso en mi diseño expliqué que dependiendo del caso había que cambiar la ganancia del rectificador sin umbral para adecuarlo a una señal de línea, ya que yo elegí 2V de tensión de referencia.

PD: Gracias por la información de tu Vumetro!

Saludos!


----------



## Jhonny DC

Perdón, tenes razón. Estaba pensando en mi experimento con transistores y se me cruzaron los cálculos. Tome una salida de consola de 2Vpp y no tome en cuenta que el diodo recorta la onda negativa dejándote con menos de 1Vp aprovechable para el LED driver.
Por suerte hay gente que se da cuenta y te corrige. Gracias.
Salu2

Edit.

Dejo a continuación algunas fotos del PCB de este vumetro


----------



## mariano22

Buenas gente del foro! 

Aqui les presento i nuevo proyecto que acabo de concluir exitosamente... Es un Vúmetro Mono con el integrado LM3914. 

Un dia cuando lo vi en el datasheet del integrado se me dio la idea de hacerlo. Lo probé en el Protoboard con buens resultados a pesar de que los Led que coloqúe estaban desalinieados y dos no hacian contacto...pero en conclucion me andubo. 
Al dia siguiente lo realizé en el circuito impreso. Hice 2 circuitos impresos por separado...el integrado y demas componentes por un lado y unido por un cable (de los Grises que traen varios cablecitos usados en los CPU) al otro circuito que contenia solo los Leds. 

Realmente no soy muy prolijo para hacer los PCB porque soy de tener como minimo 1 o 2 errores..pero en este caso...la primer ves que lo probe..andubo! 

Bueno aqui les dejo el datasheet que dentro contiene el esquema, los PCB (hechos en el PCB wizard) y unas fotos 

Espero que les guste este proyecto, es muy simple y divertido, y economico...solo lleva 10 led(3$ arg.), un capacitor electrolito($0.20 Arg.), 2 resistencias($0.40 Arg las 2), circuito integrado LM3914($10 Arg. lo mas caro) y una placa virgen ($2 Arg.) 

Nos vemos y comenten sus resultados y/o opiniones! 
Les mando un cordial saludo! 

Mariano22


----------



## mnicolau

Hola mariano, deberías leer este post de ezavalla:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ircuitos-construir-vumetros-17640/#post137622

El 3914 no es recomendado para vúmetros, se utiliza el 3915 que tiene escala logarítmica.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

Hola gente! aqui les dejo el video en youtube...

YouTube - VÃºmetro Mono con LM3914

Es del vúmetro que arme y que postie en el post 37...
saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Está bonito, pero se nota clarísimo el efecto lineal del LM3914.

No escuchas que esa canción tiene muy poco rango dinámico? No hay gran variación de "volumen" a lo largo del fragmento que has grabado...no hay golpes violentos ni pasajes muy suaves entremezclados, sin embargo, el vúmetro salta de casi apagado a casi prendido al mango...util para un juego de luces audiorrítmicas, pero no representa nada real de la música que estas escuchando, a menos que tengas alguna deficiencia auditiva, claro.

Cambiale el LM3914 por un LM3915 (o 3916) y vas a ver el mismo movimiento, pero de menor amplitud y acorde al rango dinámico de la señal aplicada.

Lo voy a decir por vez numero 1000...*EL LM3914 NO SIRVE PARA HACER VUMETROS!* solo hace un conjunto de luces que se mueven *parecido* a un vumetro, pero cuando subas el volumen un poco mas, se te van a quedar prendidos todos los leds y vas a tener que ajustar el preset de nuevo...y así para cada cambio de volumen. Por favor...lean la hoja de datos del 3914, del 3915 y del 3916...y si no entienden algo...pregunten, pero no copien circuitos de la web, hechos por tipos que saben menos que ustedes y que los hace gastar dinero inutilmente...

Saludos!


----------



## zaiz

mariano22 dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente! aqui les dejo el video en youtube...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jK3ESxV7SB8
> 
> Es del vúmetro que arme y que postie en el post 37...
> saludos!



Qué bien te quedó, Mariano22

*Felicidades por llevar a la práctica tu circuito.* Es muy bueno que das el ejemplo llevando a la práctica los proyectos y que nos los muestres para ver su funcionamiento.

Gracias por compartirlo.

Saludos.


----------



## ls2k

claro ezavalla pero mas calmadito tatita ya? jejejej es broma es cierto , me arrepiento de lo del efecto bonito.. el 3914 ni para eso sirve, pero la verdad es que como es lineal es ideal para voltimetros y para ese circuito que anda dando vueltaas por la red de un osciloscopio con matriz de leds que por cierto en la pag donde lo publicaron dicen que el diseño es propio, pero es un plagio ese circuito fue diceñado en el 87 por los editores de la revista Electronica chilena.. mi tio tenia la coleccion y ahi estaba y era exactamente el mismo circuito pero eso es otra cosa, 
el vumetro de transistores que armo juan jose ¿cual circuito tiene?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ls2k dijo:
			
		

> claro ezavalla pero mas calmadito tatita ya? jejejej es broma es cierto , me arrepiento de lo del efecto bonito.



    
No entendí....



			
				ls2k dijo:
			
		

> el vumetro de transistores que armo juan jose ¿cual circuito tiene?



El de transistores tiene....solo transistores   , pero es lineal, igual al LM3914.


----------



## ls2k

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Lo voy a decir por vez numero 1000...*EL LM3914 NO SIRVE PARA HACER VUMETROS!*
> Saludos!



no se altere tatita   

(tatita=abuelito)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si no me altero! (y soy viejo...pero no tanto como para ser abuelo!)
Lo que pasa es que me pone loco que habiendo información por todas partes aclarando esto, se toman el trabajo de hacer un impreso, conseguir los componentes, soldar y probar...un esquema que no sirve para lo que ellos quieren...y que hacerlo bien sale al mismo costo o menos...solo cambiando un chip...

Saludos!


----------



## capitanp

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Lo voy a decir por vez numero 1000...*EL LM3914 NO SIRVE PARA HACER VUMETROS!*
> Saludos!



Si SI totalmente con este no se puede hacer VUmetros para audio


----------



## GabiOlavarria

Osea que por lo que mirè, se puede reemplazar directamente el LM3915 por el LM3916?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

GabiOlavarria dijo:
			
		

> Osea que por lo que mirè, se puede reemplazar directamente el LM3915 por el LM3916?



El 3914, el 3915 y el 3916 son exactamente compatibles pin a pin...o sea que podés sacar uno y poner el otro. La diferencia está en que:

*LM3914*: Variación de escala LINEAL. Sirve para hacer indicadores de nivel de líquidos, voltímetros...esas cosas.

*LM3915*: Variación de escala LOGARITMICA. Sirve para hacer indicadores de potencia de los amplificador. es decir, una medición de la potencia de salida del amplificador.

*LM3916*: Variación de escala SEMI-LOGARITMICA. Sirve para hacer VUMETROS, es decir, indicadores de nivel de salida en las consolas de audio, los preamplificador, y ese tipo de cosas.

Saludos!


----------



## GabiOlavarria

Mejor explicacion imposible, muchisimas gracias eze... te hago una pregunta, viste el video que puso un pibe ahi que marca la diferencia entre uno de transistores, el lm3915 y el lm3916, tenes el pcb y la lista de componentes para hacer uno de transistores como ese?

Ante todo, muchas gracias por la onda..=)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El circuito buscalo algunos posts mas atrás de ese que comentás. Hay un montón de circuitos con transistores y uno de ellos es ese, ahora ..el PCB me parece que no está, y yo no lo tengo por que no uso ese tipo de "vumetros". Fijate el flaco que puso el mensaje (creo que era Juan José) y mandale un MP para ver si el lo tiene.

Saludos!


----------



## kimjonil

(Disculpen por repetir)

Amigos, he montado en mi protoboard, el circuito que aquí está adjunto, ya probe anteriormente con otro vumeter y resultó no salir como lo esperaba, aunque este tampoco. La cuestión es que al menos aquí me encienden los leds al pulsar las teclas del órgano, pero el problema es que me encienden todas, sólo que cuando pulso las teclas que tienen más resistencias los leds encienden poco y al contrario cuando pulso las de menor resistencias. También sucede que apenas alimento al circuito completo, se me encienden automáticamente los dos últimos leds. 
Ahora tengo varias dudas, no sé si ese montaje que aquí adjunté sea correcto, debido a la manera en que se alimenta la pata número 5 del LM3915. Puesto que aquí en Proteus funciona correctamente si le coloco una Señal de Audio en la entrada, pero en lo real, estoy conectando esa pata 5 con la salida del TIP31C, es decir, el mismo nodo donde coloco el cable positivo de la corneta. 
La pregunta es, ¿Con qué funciona el LM3915 para producir el efecto Vumeter? Me explico... Si funciona con un voltaje o con una frecuencia... con ambas cosas o cómo? Podrá funcionar si conecto un micrófono a la pata 5 y coloco ese microfono al lado de la corneta?


----------



## kimjonil

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Estos circuitos *pretenden hacer algo que parece un vúmetro* por que los LEDs encienden en algo similar a una barra. Quienes lo hagan, van a encontrar que no pueden medir señales de muy bajo nivel si ajustan el vúmetro para medir señales de pico a 0dB. Y si lo ajustan para poder medir señales de bajo nivel, el ultimo LED se les va a encender antes de la mitad del giro del pote de volumen.
> 
> La unica forma de solucionarlo es recalcular la red de divisores de tensión que fijan los puntos de encendido de cada LED, cosa que es muy fácil pero requiere unos cuantos cáculos.
> 
> Yo les recomiendo que usen un chip como los de National (LM3915/16..*el LM3914 NOOO!!!*), o alguno de Sanyo o Samsung que son mucho mas baratos aunque no tan poderosos como los NSC.
> 
> IMPORTANTE: El circuito que está por ahí con un chip de National *ESTA MAL!*. No lo hagan tal cual aparece por que esa configuración quema la salida del décimo LED y hay que tirar el chip y poner otro...y lo vuelve a quemar. *El pin 9 NO VA A MASA*.
> 
> Saludos!




Hey, he obtenido ese resultado, una barra de 10 leds, emiten ninguna forma de onda ni nada, que es lo que buscaba, me podrias decir como hago esos calculos? necesito arreglar eso ya


----------



## Jhonny DC

kimjonil dijo:
			
		

> (Disculpen por repetir)
> 
> Amigos, he montado en mi protoboard, el circuito que aquí está adjunto, ya probe anteriormente con otro vumeter y resultó no salir como lo esperaba, aunque este tampoco. La cuestión es que al menos aquí me encienden los leds al pulsar las teclas del órgano, pero el problema es que me encienden todas, sólo que cuando pulso las teclas que tienen más resistencias los leds encienden poco y al contrario cuando pulso las de menor resistencias. También sucede que apenas alimento al circuito completo, se me encienden automáticamente los dos últimos leds.
> Ahora tengo varias dudas, no sé si ese montaje que aquí adjunté sea correcto, debido a la manera en que se alimenta la pata número 5 del LM3915. Puesto que aquí en Proteus funciona correctamente si le coloco una Señal de Audio en la entrada, pero en lo real, estoy conectando esa pata 5 con la salida del TIP31C, es decir, el mismo nodo donde coloco el cable positivo de la corneta.
> La pregunta es, ¿Con qué funciona el LM3915 para producir el efecto Vumeter? Me explico... Si funciona con un voltaje o con una frecuencia... con ambas cosas o cómo? Podrá funcionar si conecto un micrófono a la pata 5 y coloco ese microfono al lado de la corneta?



Hola kimjonil
Pasa que tenes un problema con la entrada de señal.
Elimina las resistencias “R4” y “R5” y en ese lugar pone el circuito que te dejo acá abajo. No es la solución ideal pero puede servir. Sino ya tendrías que agregar más componentes.
El diodo se puede remplazar por cualquier diodo de germanio tienen un umbral de 200mV. Los de cilicio no sirven porque su umbral es de 600mV y para cuando prenda el primer LED del vúmetro ya vas a tener el volumen por la mitad.
Espero que te sirva. Y cualquier cosa sigo acá…
 Salu2


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Cambia el diodo por una resistecia de 1K, ya que ese diodo no es necesario, porque el LM3915 ya tiene un diodo internamente.

Chao.
Elaficionado.


----------



## kimjonil

he hecho lo que me han pedido pero el resultado es que cuando vario el potenciometro de 100k, entonces se encienden algunos leds, pero al pulsar alguna tecla del organo hecho con el 555, entonces los leds solo les baja un poco el brillo, pero siguen encendido de igual manera y si con el potenciometro vario hasta que no enciendan los leds, de igual forma tampoco encienden si pulso alguna tecla.


----------



## Jhonny DC

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Cambia el diodo por una resistecia de 1K, ya que ese diodo no es necesario, porque el LM3915 ya tiene un diodo internamente.
> 
> Chao.
> Elaficionado.


Hola Elaficionado.  Te explico, no podes cambiar el diodo por una resistencia porque si lo haces vas a variar el tiempo de descarga del capacitor según como ajustes el preset.



			
				kimjonil dijo:
			
		

> he hecho lo que me han pedido pero el resultado es que cuando vario el potenciometro de 100k, entonces se encienden algunos leds, pero al pulsar alguna tecla del organo hecho con el 555, entonces los leds solo les baja un poco el brillo, pero siguen encendido de igual manera y si con el potenciometro vario hasta que no enciendan los leds, de igual forma tampoco encienden si pulso alguna tecla.



Kimjonil,  proba lo siguiente, coloca un capacitor electrolítico de 10uF entre la entrada de audio y el preset  para desacoplar cualquier tención continua.
Otra cosa, cambia “R2” por una resistencia de 1.2K y “R3” por una de 8.2K. Los valores que tenes ahí no sé de donde los sacaste pero me parece que son muy bajos.
 Y puentea la “R1” si vas a alimentar el circuito con un voltaje de entre 6V y 12V
No cambies el diodo por la resistencia.
Prueba con eso y nos cuentas
Salu2


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Ese diodo está demás ya que aporta una caida de voltaje innecesaria, y el condendador es muy grande para la frecuencia de audio y no vas a obtener una fuente contniua lo suficientemente alta como para excitar el circuito.
Para el tiempo de carga usa una resistencia más pequeña.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Jhonny DC

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Ese diodo está demás ya que aporta una caida de voltaje innecesaria, y el condendador es muy grande para la frecuencia de audio y no vas a obtener una fuente contniua lo suficientemente alta como para excitar el circuito.
> Para el tiempo de carga usa una resistencia más pequeña.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Ok, me vas a decir que el circuito que estoy usando desde hace ya más de 10 años está mal y no funciona…
En fin, no voy a discutir sobre el tema. Yo aconsejo el uso del diodo… no es lo ideal pero es una solución simple y funciona bien.
La solución ideal sería un rectificador de precisión que no es difícil de hacer pero requiere de algunos componentes más. A quien le interese puede sacarlos del propio Datasheet del LM3915 o el LM3916 
Con respecto al capacitor… siempre uso de 10uF. También probé con 4.7uF y es lo mismo, un poco más rápido. 
Salu2


----------



## 3||¡n9

hola estoy por hacerme este vumetro,, pero soy muy novato en el tema y quisiera que me ayudaran, mis dudas son, funciona para un amplificador de 1W(el tda 2822m, esta aqui en el foro)? si lo regulo con lo que le dicen "preset" que es un potenciometro en realidad no? esta en el foro pero creo que no tiene las especificaciones, como por ej: los led son de silicio o germanio, con que tensión trabaja (yo usaria 9V (bateria) en la potencia y quisiera que tambien me alimentara el vumetro)

disculpen estoy recien dando mis primeros pasos en esto tan maravilloso que es la electronica, les agradeceria mucho su ayuda.


----------



## Jhonny DC

3||¡n9 dijo:
			
		

> hola estoy por hacerme este vumetro,, pero soy muy novato en el tema y quisiera que me ayudaran, mis dudas son, funciona para un amplificador de 1W(el tda 2822m, esta aqui en el foro)? si lo regulo con lo que le dicen "preset" que es un potenciometro en realidad no? esta en el foro pero creo que no tiene las especificaciones, como por ej: los led son de silicio o germanio, con que tensión trabaja (yo usaria 9V (bateria) en la potencia y quisiera que tambien me alimentara el vumetro)
> 
> disculpen estoy recien dando mis primeros pasos en esto tan maravilloso que es la electronica, les agradeceria mucho su ayuda.



Hola 3||¡n9. Si mal no recuerdo, ese diseño lo postie yo…   no es por nada pero si quieres saber algo de algún diseño creo que lo más lógico es preguntarle a quien lo diseño. ¿No te parece?  
Te cuento, la alimentación es de entre 6V y 12V sin ningún problema. Con tu batería de 9V tendría que funcionar bien. Lo eh probado al extremo con menos de 6V y con más de 12V y sigue funcionando pero por precaución, los limites de este diseño son 6V y 12V.
Los LED son de los comunes y podes usar tanto los de alto brillo como de los otros. También probé eso y funciona sin problemas.
Para el amplificador de 1W tendría que andar bien. Lo que te recomiendo es que el diodo rectificador de la entrada sea un 1N60 o cualquier otro de germanio que tienen un umbral de 200mV. Los de cilicio no los recomiendo para este diseño porque tienen un umbral de 600mV y para cuando encienda el primer LED ya vas a tener más de la mitad de la potencia.
Los preset… si, se podría decir que son como potenciómetros en miniatura y que generalmente van soldados directamente en la plaqueta. No tienen perilla sino que se ajustan con un destornillador o un calibrador plástico y una vez que se ajustan a las necesidades y no hace falta que se vuelvan a ajustar mientras no cambien las condiciones de uso.
Si tienes alguna otra duda, solo tienes que preguntar. Yo sigo por acá.  
Salu2


----------



## BUSHELL

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/valores-diodos-zener-vumetro-21410/

En el link de arriba,


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Un consejo de onda:
> No perdás el tiempo con esa porquería. Usá un vumetro con el LM3915, que deben haber 500 en el foro, y lo vas a poder ajustar a la potencia que te quede comodo, sin ninguna complicación.
> 
> Saludos!



Concuerdo con ezavalla. Quizá, y si lo que se busca es un Vúmetro Pasivo, pero tratando de comportarse como un verdadero vumetro para medir potencia, sirva algo como lo que anexo. Aclaro que no lo he probado, ni tengo argumentos técnicos para recomendarlo. Solo me parece que viene de una buena fuente (Revista Elektor) y que tiene más componentes, seguro buscando mejor calidad en el diseño. Lo único que no me gusta, es que solo tiene seis leds, y lo bueno es que tenga 10. Haber si alguien se anima y nos indica cómo llegar a los diez. No debe ser dificil.

Pd/ Debería haber puesto esto en el hilo original, pero me parece que queda mejor acá, donde viene un hilo bastante documentado acerca de los vúmetros.


----------



## BUSHELL

ok..quise hacer el circuito de arriba, hice la pcb, todo...y encontré todos los componentes menos uno....el bf256A. Imposible encontrarlo. Imposible. Y lo peor es que me dijeron que jamás lo volverían a importar, por su baja rotación.

Podrían sugerirme algún reemplazo? algo común...
Anexo imagen del datasheet. 

Gracias!!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola. 

Pide el ECG312 , NTE312, NTE133 ó cualquier transistor equivalente a ellos.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Jackcer

Aca dejo un articulo desarrollado por el famoso Forrest Mims muy famoso por sus manuscritos que luego fueron publicados. Estos circuitos son funcionales 100%. Espero les sirva. Se trata de un VU meter con LM3915, la version logaritmica del LM3914.
Ver el archivo adjunto 31182


----------



## leo473

hola a todos

queria saver que opinan de este vumetro, si funcionaria o si le ven alguna falla... 
quiero armarme uno, y antes de comprar las cosas, quiero asegurarme de que vaya a funcionar...

no entiendo mucho sobre electronica y este esquema es el que mas facil me resultaria hacer... en este foro no he visto yo este esquema por eso se los subo para que me acesoren, si no es mucha molestia..

quiero aclarar que no le voy a colocar el LM3914, como muestra la imagen, tengo pensado en ponerle el LM3915 o el LM3916...

desde ya muchas gracias a todos


----------



## xaviergarvi

aqui les dejo un circuito vumetro de 20 leds que diseñe funciona con lm3914 los 2 IC´s del circuito o tambien con el lm3915 yo prove con los dos OJO que no conecten en un lado un lm3914 y por otro el lm3915 juntos no se porque pero cuando los conecte asi nunca mas funcionaron y no me atrevi a chamuscar otros integrados más  asi que solo uso o bien dos lm3914 ó lm3915 ahora mi pregunta es como puedo lograr de alguna manera que pueda controlar 20 leds bicolor esos leds de tres patillas uno negativo y los otros dos positivos lo que quiero hacer es que al tener el vumetro funcionando pueda regular la intencidad de los leds a mi gusto con dos potenciometros para conbinar los colores y mi otra idea es tener un color siempre encendido del led bicolor mientras no funcione el vumetro y una vez puesto en marcha cuando un led deva encenderse por el integrado el que estaba encendido se apague creo que talvez se pueda con algun BC556 pnp pero no tengo muy claro como hacerlo alguien puede ayudarme??? al mismo tiempo les adjunto el vumetro de 2 IC lm39xx de 20 leds que me funciono sin problemas doy un aporte y espero una ayuda


----------



## pablotuc

hola, queria compartir este "vumetro" que encontre buscando alguno con transistores 



 si alguien lo puede armar me avisa!! yo lo arme en protoboard y no funciona pero creo que la misma esta funcionando mal.


----------



## leo473

hola muchachos..
tengo un problema con mi vumetro....
funciona de 10 con una bateria de 9v de las comunes...pero yo quiero ponerla en mi auto(con la bateria de 12v)...sin ningun problema lo conecto pero me dejan de funcionar los parlantes del auto....el vumetro esta conectado en paralelo con uno de los parlantes....y en realidad nose que pasa....
mi vumetro esta hecho igual a lo que dise la hoja de datos del lm3915 lounico que cambia es que le cambie la resistencia de 8k y puse un pote de 10k...
aca les dejo un videito del vumetro que yo hise..






si alguien me podria ayudar se los agradeceria...


----------



## Fogonazo

leo473 dijo:


> hola muchachos.....


1) ¿ Como estas alimentando tu vumetro ?
2) Prueba intercalar un capacitor no polarizado de 2,2 uF entre la entrada a tu vumetro y la salida a parlante de tu estéreo.


----------



## leo473

Fogonazo dijo:


> 1) ¿ Como estas alimentando tu vumetro ?
> 2) Prueba intercalar un capacitor no polarizado de 2,2 uF entre la entrada a tu vumetro y la salida a parlante de tu estéreo.


no entiendo mucho de esto pero me doy mania...jejejjeje

lo quiero alimentar con los 12v de la bateria del auto...

tu dices que le ponga el capacitor como lo dice la hoja de datos del CI?...

de la forma que dise esta imagen??...(que yio modifique  jeje)


----------



## Fogonazo

leo473 dijo:


> ...tu dices que le ponga el capacitor como lo dice la hoja de datos del CI?...
> 
> de la forma que dise esta imagen??...(que yio modifique  jeje)


Nop, en serie con la entrada de audio (Pata 5)


----------



## Mandrake

Aca esta mi aporte, este VUmetro tiene los umbrales fijos, desde 200mV hasta los 1000mV, en pasos de 200mV.
Despues subo las fotos de un VUmetro multiplexado de cuatro canales. 

Ver el archivo adjunto 18785


----------



## leo473

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nop, en serie con la entrada de audio (Pata 5)



me sigue sin funcionar....
aca dejo adjunto el circuito que yo tengo hecho...

el integrado lo quiero alimentar con los 12v de mi auto...los conecto y prenden todas las luces(bien perfecto)...pero cuando quiero conectar los de la entrada en paralelo con los parlantes, hay esta el problema, conecto el cable del pin 5 (y bien no pasa nada) cuando coneto el cable del pin 4 (aca en piesa el problema) se apagan los parlantes y no se escucha nada, los conecte como lo conete siempre se apagan los parlantes al conectar el pin 4...

probe como me dijiste y sigue sin funcionar....
necesito ayudaaa.....

PD:aclaro esto solo me sucede con la bateria del auto, si conecto una bateria comun de 9v no pasa nada y funciona de maravilla.... 

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Entonces *no podés* usar ese esquema de entrada al vúmetro por que tenés la salida del ampli en puente y estás cortocircuitando a masa una de las salidas. Buscá en el foro que hay unos esquemas que usan un transformador de salida de audio de las radios viejas para acoplarlo sin problemas.
Se puede hacer de otras formas mas simples, pero necesitas poder ajustar la sensibilidad de entrada del vúmetro o la tensión de polarización del divisor con el pote de 10K. La idea es usar una sola vía de salida para excitar el vúmetro. Entonces conectas uno de los cables de parlante al cable que va al terminal 5 y el de tierra (pata 4) lo dejás sin unir al parlante. Ahora va a funcionar, pero vas a tener que retocar el pote de 10K para que responda como debe.


----------



## leo473

listo muchachos ya lo solucione.....

conecte el + 12v solo y despues normal en paralelo alos parlantes....funciona expetacular....


gracias a todos por su info...

gracias fogonaso...

bay suerte y me encanta este foro....


----------



## Fogonazo

leo473 dijo:


> ...conecte el + 12v solo y despues normal en paralelo alos parlantes....funciona expetacular......


Como me imaginé que la salida de tu amplificador estaba en puente te consulte antes ¿ Como lo estabas alimentando ?.
Si observas el esquema del Vumetro hay un puente entre una de las entradas de audio y Tierra que te cortocircuita el amplificador como te señalo @ezavalla.
Lo correcto sería que alimentes el Vumetro desde chasis y + y solo tomas la señal a través del capacitor desde una sola salida de parlante.


----------



## Fogonazo

Un VU Meter de 12 LED´s con *UAA180* y bien documentado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El problema con el UAA180 es que su escala tiene variación LINEAL, así que no sirve mucho como vúmetro a menos que le pongan un amplificador logarítmico entre la entrada y la señal.
Creo que tengo por ahí un ejemplar de la Radio Práctica rescatado de la muerte donde hacían un VU logarítmico con el LM3914 y un amplificador LOG adelante.
Si la encuentro, la escaneo y la subo...creo que la aplicación es completamente similar...


----------



## Chris

Amigos este es un vumetro con el lm3915 de muy facil elaboracion espero que lo realicen


----------



## Chris

Perdon por no subir el esquema aqui esta


----------



## fran becu

> Amigos este es un vumetro con el lm3915 de muy facil elaboracion espero que lo realicen
> Miniatura de Adjuntos
> Hacer clic en la imagen para la versión completa Nombre: impreso lm3915.png Vistas: 17 Tamaño: 2,7 KB (Kilobytes) ID: 43720   Hacer clic en la imagen para la versión completa Nombre: mascara lm3915.png Vistas: 23 Tamaño: 15,5 KB (Kilobytes) ID: 43721



hola, este es mi primer mensaje en el foro, apenas soy un principiante con conocimientos basicos de secundaria, ya hice un amp 15+15 y tenia pensado hacer otro con un poco mas de potencia para aprender y qeria coocarle un vumetro, mi pregunta es la siguiente, este que presentas vos se conecta en paralelo a la salida del amp o estoy cometiendo un error, desde ya gracias y disculpa mi ignorancia.
saludos


----------



## Chris

amig@ Fran Becu exactamente el vumetro se conecta en la salida del amplificador y que bueno saber que estas iniciando en el mundo de la electronica ya que yo igual estoy en secundaria, tengo el vumetro conectado al amplificador de 15+15 que se encuantra en la pagina construyasuvideorockola.com espero que te sirva y suerte..........


----------



## fran becu

> amig@ Fran Becu exactamente el vumetro se conecta en la salida del amplificador y que bueno saber que estas iniciando en el mundo de la electronica ya que yo igual estoy en secundaria, tengo el vumetro conectado al amplificador de 15+15 que se encuantra en la pagina construyasuvideorockola.com espero que te sirva y suerte..........


 
muchas gracias por la rapida respuesta.yo tengo ese mismo ampli, entonces no habria problema de colocarlo de ese modo, haciendo un paralelo a la salida entre el vumetro y los cables qe van al bafle?


----------



## Chris

No amigo no habria problema ya que este vumetro tiene una impedancia infinita lo que no proboca ningun efecto en la impedancia del bafle.....
SUERTE......


----------



## fran becu

muchas gracias por tu ayuda. este es un muy buen foro. saludos


----------



## antiworldx

Aqui les dejo mi vúmetro que hice para mi amplificador.
Ocho canales con ocho niveles cada uno, para manejar una matriz de 8X8, ideal para mostrar ocho canales de ecualizador de ocho bandas.
Puede ser aplicado para lo que se les ocurra tambien.
Si les interesa, tambien subo el .hex del ATmega.

Ver el archivo adjunto 34009
Ver el archivo adjunto 34010

y aquí se ve funcionando


----------



## djkarlitos

Chris dijo:


> Perdon por no subir el esquema aqui esta



Oye amigo soy nuevo. La entrada de señal  va conectada una salida por ejemplo de mi autostereo de las q vienen atras las de RCA o va conectada a los parlantes del stereo o a un amplificador... gracias espero tu respuesta para en breve probar tu VU.


----------



## Chris

Amigo es recomendable que lo conectes a las salidas rca de tu autoestereo y pruebes ahi ya que este integrado puede ser para señales de alta o de baja frecuencia asi que si no tienes un buen resultado algo que no creo puedes conectarlo a los parlantes espero que te resulte suerte...................


----------



## Libardo M

Saludos 

Seria muy interesante hacer un VU metro logaritmico con transistores.
Yo usaria el LM3915, pero no quiero utilizar 10 LEDS sino solo 5.
Y seria un desperdicio de espacio. y dinero ya que el 3915 vale como 7000 COP(4 USD).
MIentras que con 5 transistores de 200 COP, y varias resistencia y diodos, etc, se podria hacer uno bueno y de escala LOG, y buena sensibilidad de entrada.
Empezare a trabajar en ello, si alguien puede hacer su aporte bienvenido.

ATTE 
LM


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si solo querés usar 5 LEDs no es necesario que caigas en los transistores. Solo tienes que buscar el CI LB1403 de Sanyo (y hay un reemplazo de Samsung que se ha citado varias veces en el foro) que maneja 5 LEDs y solo tienes que agregarle un par de capacitores y un potenciómetro de ajuste de señal de entrada.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/vumetro-circuito-tda2003-19570/#post150406


----------



## mauu

Utiliza tres circuitos integrados: un NE555, temporizador (timer) astable; un CD4053, triple multiplexor se dos canales, y un LM3915. Tiene la ventaja de que la alimentación es con baja tensión: 6 Vcc.



De: http://www.plaquetodo.com/


----------



## tatajara

antiworldx dijo:


> Aqui les dejo mi vúmetro que hice para mi amplificador.
> Ocho canales con ocho niveles cada uno, para manejar una matriz de 8X8, ideal para mostrar ocho canales de ecualizador de ocho bandas.
> Puede ser aplicado para lo que se les ocurra tambien.
> Si les interesa, tambien subo el .hex del ATmega.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 34009
> Ver el archivo adjunto 34010
> 
> y aquí se ve funcionando
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHDRTPmPWtE



La vedad que muy lindo lo tuyo anti, felicitaciones
Saludos


----------



## fran becu

jaja pude solucionar el problema, era algo facil, habia cables que debian estar despues de la resistencia....si otra equivocacion, pero bueno de los errores se aprende, 
aca les dejo un video para que vean. saludos


----------



## idem258

Pregunta!
diganme... un vumeter es un conjunto de luces que se encienden ascendentemente a medida que el nivel de corriente aumenta verdad...?
he visto unos proyectos usando el puerto paralelo de la impresora, me gustaria saber que efectos negativos puede traer.
Son mas bonitas las luces audioritmicas  se las recomiendo


----------



## Fogonazo

idem258 dijo:


> Pregunta!
> diganme... un vumeter es un conjunto de luces que se encienden ascendentemente a medida que el nivel de corriente aumenta verdad...?


Las luces aumentan en cantidad o posición según el nivel de señal de audio.


> he visto unos proyectos usando el puerto paralelo de la impresora, me gustaria saber que efectos negativos puede traer.


Traer efectos negativos ¿ A que cosa ?
Calentamiento global.
Daño a la capa de azono.
Destrucción del sistema solar.
¿¿¿¿????


----------



## Lord Chango

Fogonazo dijo:


> Traer efectos negativos ¿ A que cosa ?
> Calentamiento global.
> Daño a la capa de azono.
> Destrucción del sistema solar.
> ¿¿¿¿????



Entendiste todo mal, Fogonazo, no sabes nada...

Si usas un vumetro por puerto paralelo, como efecto negativo tenes que no podes usar la impresora con puerto paralelo al mismo tiempo...


----------



## idem258

jajajaja... pero se puede usar un switch, a que si! 
lo que me referia es que, que tal hay una mala conexion, y no se, tal vez el controlador del puerto se puede quemar, o peor aun, la placa se malogra!!


----------



## lm555cn

idem258, el puerto paralelo es muy delicado, debes estar seguro siempre de las conexiones (en todo sea en PCB, etc).  Tienes razón en que se puede dañar tu puerto si haces mal alguna conexión, el puerto serie es mas benevolente en ese sentido. Que la placa (PCB) se malogre está difícil.


----------



## idem258

muchisimas Gracias


----------



## hanton

hola saludos

queria saber si alguno de ustedes a fabricado este vulmetro a fluorecentes


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4gBWAnF24k&feature=related[/URL


aki les dejo la pagina del esquematico

http://www.flickr.com/photos/26426397@N00/5332351560/

estoy interesado en hacer algo a si pero la duda es la como se acopla al trafo del equipo


----------



## rascueso

copado ese vu.. estoy pensando si se podrían usar los tubos de los escaner  rotos. esperemos las respuestas de los que saben

me quedo una duda... el que armo este vu no tenia otro tema a mano???


----------



## elash

wenas
soy nuevo en el foro pero lo e leído por un tiempo y me a sacado d apuros =P

bueno mi duda es la siguente aserca del vumetro a continuación posteado por Chris
Ver el archivo adjunto 44213
lo arme y andubo perfecto conectado a la salida de un radio (por los audifonos),
luego al reordenarlo en el protoboard por error conecte los polos de la fuente alreves 
al corregir el error me di cuenta que no encendían los LEDs, se abra quemado el IC?
o como comprobar que no se daño
use el Lm3915

gracias por la valiosa información que aportan a los demas 
saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Me temo que tu C.I. pasó a mejor vida, o sea hizo pum.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## SERGIOD

Ya que es una  recopilacion aca hay uno que yo use ya hace un tiempo en uno a transistores pero como ya sabran no es logaritmico
pero si quieren experimentar lo arman
PD. Es un aporte para los que deseen -, si quieren pueden hacerlo a un mas pequeño(creatividad de cada uno)


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Puedes subir el diagrama del circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## SERGIOD

No se a quien le hiciste esa pregunta del esquema si fue ami ahi lo subo pero parece que hay un esquema igual al mio


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Gracias.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## halcon46

Hola, construí un vumetro pero para que se enciendan todos los LED tengo que darle mucho volumen al audio aun poniendo el potenciometro al maximo. En el video, el volumen del equipo de musica estaba muy alto para que pudieran encenderse todos los leds. Aqui les dejo un video y el PCB (lo saqué de la web).


----------



## SERGIOD

halcon46 dijo:


> Hola, construí un vumetro pero para que se enciendan todos los LED tengo que darle mucho volumen al audio aun poniendo el potenciometro al maximo. En el video, el volumen del equipo de musica estaba muy alto para que pudieran encenderse todos los leds. Aqui les dejo un video y el PCB (lo saqué de la web).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zeMmWUR6RY



Prueba con el  LM3915


----------



## lchox

Hola, desde otro post me mandaron para acá (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/solucionado-vumetro-lm3915-funciona-correctamente-modo-punto-14833/index2.html) y me puse a leer bien todo y llegue a la conclusión de que el vúmetro con el LM3915 es el que mejor queda visualmente; lo que no entendí es si funciona indicando el nivel de potencia que entrega la salída, o va al ritmo de la música (audiorrítmico). Yo lo quería para la última opción, y estaba pensando en usar el diagrama que ya pusieron en el esquemático de esta imagen.

Ver el archivo adjunto 44213

Y bueno la pregunta es si quiero poner 10 leds por cada  salida del integrado (100 en total) ¿Se pueden poner directamente o tengo que poner transistores? Porque al manejar la corriente el integrado no se hasta que punto aguantaría sin quemarse, o si no hay problema alguno.
Desde ya muchas gracias y perdón si este se considera como postear 2 veces, en ese caso por favor borrenlo.


----------



## phavlo

para eso vas a tener que usas transistores por que si no vas a sobrecargar las salidas del integrado.
cada una entrega de 1mA a 30mA. y eso no es suficiente para exitar a 10 leds.


----------



## lchox

Bueno ahora agregue los transistores y además el circuito detector de pico, que dicen que mejora la eficiencia.
Solo quisiera saber si así esta bien y que modelo de transistor pongo, que no se como dimensionarlo. Desde ya se agradece 

PD.: la imagen esta en rar, porque es muy grande la resolución, dejo acá una que esta escalada, pero no se aprecia; recomiendo el rar.


----------



## phavlo

por lo visto esta bien el esquema, ahora vas a tener que buscar un transistor que aguante la corriente que van a pasar por los leds. caculalo y busca alguno que soporte esa corriente, siempre es mejor que sea mas grande para que no trabaje forzado.


----------



## Fogonazo

lchox dijo:


> .....Solo quisiera saber si así esta bien ......



Nop, la salida del LM3914/15/16 es del tipo colector abierto, *NO* entrega corriente.
Los transistores deberían ser PNP conectados a VCC y faltan las resistencias limitadoras de corriente de base. por último los LED´s se conectarían entre emisor y GND


----------



## phavlo

gracias Fogo por la corrección! siempre atento usted .
disculpen mi error, no me avive de las salidas de los LM39XX


----------



## lchox

Muchas gracias por las aclaraciones, entendí lo que me describiste, pero igual modifiqué el dibujo para que quede bien.
Lo que no puse son las resistencias limitadoras de la base, porque según lo que entendí que puso ezevalla en el otro post de donde había preguntado antes, dice que la corriente que, en este caso circularía por la base, se controla con las resistencias de la tensión de referencia:


ezavalla dijo:


> Si el LM39xx te calienta, eso no se debe a la tensión de alimentación ni a las resistencias de los LEDs (que NO DEBEN IR!).
> El problema es la corriente que estás haciendo circular por los LEDs y eso se ajusta con las mismas resistencias que controlás la tensión de referencia.
> 
> PD: SI no entendés algo...preguntá de nuevo, pero ese chip NO DEBE USAR RESISTENCIAS en serie con los leds (las salidas son fuentes de corriente constante, no de tensión).



Por favor corríjanme si no estoy en lo cierto.
Por otro lado, suponiendo que cada led consume 30 mA aprox. consideré usar transistores de 500 mA como por ej el BC327 datasheet
Nuevamente agradezco la mano que me dieron con este tema.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.





Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lchox

Muchas gracias elaficionado, voy a probar con la solución que propusiste y cuento como me fue.
Pero va a tardar un tiempo, necesito conseguir tooodos los leds primero.
Gracias de nuevo; volveré


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para el que quiera gastarse una pequeña fortuna . . . . 

http://translate.google.com.ar/translate?sl=auto&tl=es&js=n&prev=_t&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fdjquan.angelcities.com%2Fdiyrta%2Fdiyrta.html

http://djquan.angelcities.com/diyrta/diyrta.html

Saludos !


----------



## SERGIOD

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para el que quiera gastarse una pequeña fortuna . . . .
> 
> http://translate.google.com.ar/translate?sl=auto&tl=es&js=n&prev=_t&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fdjquan.angelcities.com%2Fdiyrta%2Fdiyrta.html
> 
> http://djquan.angelcities.com/diyrta/diyrta.html
> 
> Saludos !



si que debe salir caro  que bestia muy caro aunque se ve genial


----------



## ls2k

ohhhhhhhh el gran "$&#$&#$# mucho dinero..


----------



## lchox

Que buen proyecto que pusiste dosmetros, hay que armase uno de esos eh!!! jaja

Y volví nomas, pero tengo un problema con el circuito que use. Yo lo alimento con 12v de una fuente de pc y se calienta el integrado.
Saqué el detector de pico y los transistores, y puse los leds directamente, de esta forma me queda prendido el led de la salida 1 y calienta el integrado tambien.
Pienso que se debe a que en el circuito que use, no fija un ajuste de referencia en la 8, porque esa va directo a masa. Y probé sacando la conexion de la 8 y ahi no calienta, pero tampoco funciona .

La cosa es ¿Como le calculo ahora la resistencia para la 8?

PD: la R1 (en la imagen que paso elaficionado) la calcule y me dio 1K5

Gracias por el espacio

Edito: el equipo tiene una salida de máx 75w por canal; lo pongo por si influye en algo 

¿El circuito que hizo Juan Jose para el video es el que viene en el datasheet del integrado o es uno de los tantos modificados que andan por ahi?

El que está en el datasheet es este:
Ver el archivo adjunto 38190



Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola muchachos. Aca pude subir el video de comparacion de los tres vumetros.
> A la izquierda el de transistores con el circuito del foro, el centro uno con LM3915 y a la derecha el mismo circuito que el del centro pero con LM3916. Las diferencias son notables, estan los tres alimentados con la misma señal de audio y regulados de manera que a maximo volumen prenda el primero de los dos ultimos leds rojos. Observen como pierde sencibilidad el del centro al bajar el volumen NO representando para nada la verdad de la potencia en ese momento.
> 
> A criterio personal, como vumetro: LM3916 y luego el de transistores.
> El LM3915 tiene presenta el problema muy bien descripto por ezavalla.
> 
> saludos y espero aclare dudas.
> 
> Juan JoseYouTube - MOV05266


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola a todos. Un poco perdido pero sigo en carrera! 
El circuito es el que adjunto en el PDF. funciona muy bien con LM3915 o LM3916.

Saludos y suerte a quien lo construya.

Juan Jose


----------



## lchox

Hola de nuevo, vengo a decir que hice el circuito tal como está en el datasheet y funciona correctamente. Les recomiendo a los hobbistas o novatos en electrónica como yo, siempre hacer primero el circuito del  datasheet y si no cumple lo que esperamos, recien ahí volcarse a otro. Generalmente el del datasheet siempre funciona.

Gracias Juan Jose por el circuito, pero me conforme con el del datasheet . Tenías razón, para el vúmetro queda mejor con el lm3916.

Otra cosa: probé poner un transistor y es funcional (como "carga" le puese un led con su resistencia); despues puse 5 transistores (como explico elaficionado mas arriba) y deje las otras 5 salidas con los led directo. Lo que pasa es que calienta el integrado así. Aclaro que por el espacio que me quedaba en el protoboard NO pude conectarle los led a los transistores, o sea que me quedaron los transistores sin "carga".
¿Puede ser que se deba a que como no tienen carga los transistores el integrado se caliente? 

Gracias de nuevo 

Nota: La "carga" es lo que enciende el transistor.


----------



## phavlo

Colocaste la resistencia de base de cada transistor ?


----------



## lchox

phavlo dijo:


> Colocaste la resistencia de base de cada transistor ?


 
Sisi, las calculé como me dijo elaficionado y me dio que son de 125Ω (120Ω). Voy a ver si puedo conectarle alguna carga a los transistores a ver si es ese el problema.

Bueno, probé ponerle las cargas a los transistores y ahi no calienta más, funciona todo bien 

Muchas gracias por todo, la verdad que este foro y las personas que son parte de él son excelentes, Hasta luego


----------



## fran becu

hola! disculpen pero alguien sabe lo que indica el led n°9 encendido, solamente ese led, porque andaba perfecto mi vumetro pero creo que al ponerlo en el gabinete accidentalmente inverti el voltaje. indicara que el integrado se daño? porque busque pero no encuentro nada al respecto. gracias

el ci es un lm3916, y el pin 11 (led n°9) queda encendida


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ El resto funciona correctamente ?


----------



## fran becu

lo que paso fue lo siguiente, confundi los cables y lo conecte al reves, cuando encendi el amplificador subi un poco el volumen y no hacia nada, lo apague medi la tension pero ahi me di cuenta que estaba al reves inverti los cables, volvi a encenderlo y se encendio el led n°9

no hacia nada el vumetro, el amplificador anda


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cambiale el integrado . . . ponele zócalo


----------



## fran becu

aca adjunto un vumetro stereo pequeñito.para el que quiera hacer algo simple, usa un lm3916 y lo pueden hacer funcionar con 12vdc.
hace varios meses que lo tengo andando y justo vi los archivos en la pc y lo quise compartir. esta listo para imprimir y tranferir por plancha


----------



## ramtronico

bueno amigos buenas bueno les cuento que sigo interesado con este proyecto hize el circuito me mostro en la pagina anterior nuestro amigo el aficionado en la pagina 8 que es el siguiente Ver el archivo adjunto 59837
bueno les cuento que lo probe funciono pero lo que sucede es lo siguiente que cuando el volumen esta al maximo todos los leds se quedan encendidos no hace ningun efecto quedan todos encendidos y cuando el volumen esta bajo por ejem en el numero 10 del volumen no enciende nada recien llegan a encender cuando esta en el volumen 14 0 15 cambie la resistencia de 10k por un potenciometro de 10k y estuve variando su valor pero no logro aun que funcione correctamente este circuito nose si  me pueden recomendar algo porque aun no logro que funcione correctamente estoy usando el circuito integrado lm3915n-1 ustedes creen que eso no tiene nada que ver con el funcionamiento de este circuito bueno espero me puedan ayudar se los agradesco de antemano gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Aumenta el valor de R, tal vez eso te ayude.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## extigi

lo primero pedir disculpas si la pregunta no está en el tema adecuado, aunque relacionado sí creo que esté; pero es que no se crear un nuevo post para reclamar vuestra ayuda 
El caso es que quiero hacer un vúmetro con un array de leds y por mas vueltas que le doy no comprendo la conexión del datasheet y haciendo pruebas de conexión para ir encendiendo el array, sólo alimentándolo, en el tercer led ya me pierdo, pues si enciendo el segundo no lo puedo mantener encendido con el tercero por compartir estos el pin, ánodo para uno y catodo para el otro. Así que no sé si es que estoy "espeso" por las horas que son o que me pasa...

Os pongo el diagrama y gracias anticipadas por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## crimson

Hola extigi, ese array de leds es para un tipo especial de excitador de vúmetro, tipo "modo punto", que enciende un led por vez, del tipo que te mando en la figura. Si necesitás comprender mejor el funcionamiento de un vumetro con operacionales éste artículo te lo explica:
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes1/nota16.htm
El asunto es que a medida que va subiendo la tensión de entrada, las salidas de los operacionales van yendo a masa, por lo tanto los led "de abajo" no encienden porque no tienen tensión y de "los de arriba" solamente sube uno, el que tiene positivo por un lado y masa por el otro. Los demás como tienen positivo por un lado y por el otro no encienden, al no haber diferencia de potencial. Saludos C


----------



## extigi

Hola Crimson; muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta. Queda comprendido el funcionamiento, ahora falta que me ponga un ratillo en el tema y arme ese vumetro con un filtro pasa bajos.
Un Saludo a este gran foro.


----------



## raulin1966

ezavalla dijo:


> La mayoría de estos diseños de vúmetros no son muy buenos (excepto el del LM324 que está OK). El problema principal que tienen es que los niveles de tensión a los que encienden los LEDs no están espaciados en forma logarítmica (como para medir potencia de amplificador) o semilogarítmica (para medir escalas de tensión tipo VU en consolas o preamps), sino que lo están en forma lineal.
> 
> Estos circuitos *pretenden hacer algo que parece un vúmetro* por que los LEDs encienden en algo similar a una barra. Quienes lo hagan, van a encontrar que no pueden medir señales de muy bajo nivel si ajustan el vúmetro para medir señales de pico a 0dB. Y si lo ajustan para poder medir señales de bajo nivel, el ultimo LED se les va a encender antes de la mitad del giro del pote de volumen.
> 
> La unica forma de solucionarlo es recalcular la red de divisores de tensión que fijan los puntos de encendido de cada LED, cosa que es muy fácil pero requiere unos cuantos cáculos.
> 
> Yo les recomiendo que usen un chip como los de National (LM3915/16..*el LM3914 NOOO!!!*), o alguno de Sanyo o Samsung que son mucho mas baratos aunque no tan poderosos como los NSC.
> 
> IMPORTANTE: El circuito que está por ahí con un chip de National *ESTA MAL!*. No lo hagan tal cual aparece por que esa configuración quema la salida del décimo LED y hay que tirar el chip y poner otro...y lo vuelve a quemar. *El pin 9 NO VA A MASA*.
> 
> Saludos!



Hola:
Tengo un transmisor FM y nesesito colocarle un indicador de nivel de volumen con leds es decir un VUMETRO de no mas de 5 leds estaria bien  la consulta que circuito podrian postear para que funcione bien ya que la señal de audio es bajita es pre ya que no sale de un parlante
la señal de audio sale de un compresor limitador de audio y de alli  va a la entrada de audio del transmisor 

tal vez se pudiera comprar pero EN CHILE NO SE FABRICAN NI LAS TAPAS DE INODOROS NO TRAEN REPUESTOS NI MUCHO MENOS KITS PARA ARMAR 
EL INTEGRADO QUE ESTA DISPONIBLE  ES SOLO EL LM3914 LM324N y LM324-SMD

De antemano muchisimas gracias


----------



## crimson

Hola raulin1966, si querés armar el que digo más arriba, tenés las placas aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/index111.html
y para los casos que necesitás tomar de una salida de audio hay que hacer una simple plaquetita con dos transistores (por canal), es decir en estéreo una para el canal izquierdo y una para el derecho y hacer una pequeña modificación en la placa del vúmetro, levantando una resistencia y agregando un preset para variar su sensibilidad, cosa que al punto de distorsión del procesador donde tomás la señal se ilumine el último led rojo.
Saludos C


----------



## idem258

encontre uno que dice ser estereo, es de plaquetodo...


----------



## raulin1966

Hola : 
Quiero solicitar su colaboracion en la elaboracion de este interesante proyecto  para colocar medidores con barritas de led ya sean Vumetros,medodores de ROE , protector de sobreexitacion en etapas de mas potencia etc.

El medidor y Protector de Roe es fundamental pues asegurara la proteccion del transistor de salida de un transmisor Ya logre montar el Vumetro que es para monitorear la señal de audio
pero me falta el sitema de proteccion de ROE y la idea que planteo en el esquema que les envio parece ser la mas segura y simple de implementar pero tengo dudas y dificultades para hacer la simulacion del circuito ya sea en el PROTEUS o el MULTISIM

*" se nesesita hacer un transmisor virtual de FM de 30 watts de potencia a una frecuencia de
98.5 Mhz en alguno de estos simuladores"*

este medidor referencial y protector de ROE seria para un transmisor o exitador de FM de 30 watts de potencia a una frecuencia de 98.5 Mhz la idea es que al alcanzar el primer led rojo se active un rele que desconecta la tension de alimentacion de la etapa de salida y potencia del transmisor evitando dañar el TR de salida

 Todos los detalles de la idea y las dudas estan indicadas en el esquema que presento que estoy seguro a toda la comunidad le servira cuando nesesiten armar  algun transmisor de FM que garantice la durabilidad

atentamente Raulin


----------



## Cacho

¿Y cuál es tu duda?
Si es referida al medidor de ROE, estás muy fuera de tema acá: Pasate a la sección de radio. Si es referida a la parte del vúmetro, adelante...


----------



## crimson

Para que los vúmetros a led funcionen bien hay que hacer un circuito multiplicador de tensión, como el de la figura. Las salidas del medidor de ROE no da más de0,6 o 0,7V en la mayoría de los casos, conviene amplificarla en continua para tener mayor resolución en la barra de leds. De la salida del último operacional podés sacar una resistencia y atacar un flip flop (4013, por ejemplo) cosa que si llega al rojo se dispare un relay y se quede clavado. Son ideas, para desarrollar. Saludos C


----------



## juanve3

Hola amigos:

Pues yo no sé qué estoy haciendo mal, pero haga lo que haga, el circuito me funciona al revés. En vez de comenzar los leds apagados e ir encendiéndose progresivamente en modo barra, empiezan todos los leds encendidos y se van apagando poco a poco, en modo barra.

Por favor, estoy desesperado porque llevo meses con esto y no doy con la cuestión.

Un saludo.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.


Es probable que hayas conectado los LEDs al revés.

 Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## juanve3

Gracias a todos:

Es que estaba leyendo mal la colocación de los leds.

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## extigi

...siguiendo el hilo de este tema, y despues de muuuuucho buscar un vumetro con peak-hold, encontre uno, en apariencia "sencillo", y lo he montado en mi protoboard y no acaba de funcionar bien. He de decir que ésta es de mi epoca de estudiante, osea que si no tiene 20 años... poco le debe faltar! (ufffff, como pasa el tiempo). Así que os subo los archivos por si alguien lo monta y comprueba el buen funcionamiento. El circuito esquematico no aparece, pero del PCB se saca sin dificultad y con paciencia. También sería interesante escalar la pagina del PCB en pdf y subirla aqui para compartirla con todos, ya que yo no tengo ningun programa de diseño para hacerlo.
Por último recomendaros la pagina donde encontré el circuito, pues tiene varios circuitos interesantes: http://www.ramseyelectronics.com/

Salu2.


----------



## Limako

Pretendo hacer el siguiente vumetro posteado anteriormente
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes1/nota16.htm
Alguien lo ha realizado?? tengo una duda respecto al conexionado subo una imagen para ver si asi estaria bien

gracias


----------



## crimson

Hola Limako, confirmado, funciona OK y las conexiones están bien, acordate de la masa, que es la misma del amplificador. Te mando un pdf con las placas en espejo, para hacerlo a la plancha. Saludos C


----------



## Limako

Muchas Gracias Crimson, Esta tarde lo monto, y lo pruebo y claro comento a ver que tal.

Saludos.


----------



## lchox

lchox dijo:


> ...si quiero poner 10 leds por cada  salida del integrado (100 en total)...



Acá les dejos unos PDF con el pcb que diseñe para el propósito de los 100 leds (van aparte), con todas las correcciones que me fueron diciendo. Si no se entiende o está mal algo, avisen que lo corrijo .
Saludos.


----------



## moises95

La entrada de audio es de la salida del amplificador ¿Verdad? ¿O la salida de la tarjeta audio?

El lm3916 es buen vúmetro ¿no?


----------



## lchox

moises95 dijo:


> La entrada de audio es de la salida del amplificador ¿Verdad? ¿O la salida de la tarjeta audio?
> 
> El lm3916 es buen vúmetro ¿no?



Claro, es la salida del amplificador. Si pones el de la salida de la tarjeta de audio no creo que lo detecte, porque es de muy baja potencia.

El lm 3915 te muestra la potencia que da la salida (con los leds).
El lm 3916 es mejor como vúmetro.

Esos son los que probé, el lm3916 es mas lindo el efecto 

---

Ya que estamos: el circuito que subí resulta que lo probé con 2 lm 3916 que estaban quemados, por lo tanto creo que tambien funciona el circuito para este integrado, ya que en el datasheet es el mismo diagrama para los 2 (3915 o 3916).


----------



## superdog13

Bueno, al igual que nuestro compañero anterior, aprovecho este tema (para no abrir uno nuevo) y preguntar qué tan bien ven estos dos vúemtros:

CONSTRUYA UN VUMETRO PASIVO CON LEDs

CONSTRUYA VUMETRO ESTEREO CON LEDs 

Adjunto los PDF con información de ambos.

El pasivo no lo he probado de ninguna forma, mientras que el estereo lo he simulado en proteus, y por lo poco que he probado del mismo (vamos, que fue de afán ) funciona bien.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

guidothelion dijo:
			
		

> El problema es que no logro encontrar los valores de r1 y r2 en el vumetro para que me funcione correctamente, tengo colocados 2 preset multivuelta de 20k, lo unico que consigo es encender todos los leds al mismo tiempo y que se caliente el integrado.
> Gracias saludos


Buscá el datasheet del LM3916 y ahí dice como se *CALCULAN* las resistencias en base a la señal de entrada a medir.
Si seguís jugando con los presets vas a terminar quemando el chip (si es que no lo has hecho ya), por que de ese divisor de tensión depende la corriente de excitación de los LEDs.
Hay que leer el datasheet!!! :enfadado:


----------



## guidothelion

> Buscá el datasheet del LM3916 y ahí dice como se CALCULAN las resistencias en base a la señal de entrada a medir.
> Si seguís jugando con los presets vas a terminar quemando el chip (si es que no lo has hecho ya), por que de ese divisor de tensión depende la corriente de excitación de los LEDs.
> Hay que leer el datasheet!!!


Ya hice las cuentas para un valor de 20mA aprox y una referencia de 4v, pero igualmente no funciona. Los intergados funcionan porque tengo un vumetro con lm3915 montado que uso para medir potencia en mis parlantes y puedo comprobar si los queme con ese circuito.
La duda que tengo es que valor de referencia fijar, ya que nunca use un mic y segun tengo entendido la señal que entrega es de 300mv aprox con picos de hasta 5v


----------



## bydiego

lchox dijo:


> Acá les dejos unos PDF con el pcb que diseñe para el propósito de los 100 leds (van aparte), con todas las correcciones que me fueron diciendo. Si no se entiende o está mal algo, avisen que lo corrijo .
> Saludos.



lchox Me parece increible tu idea.. intente hacer los calculos y las operaciones para un diseño parecido al tuyo pero no me anda bien..
a diferencia del tuyo quiero diseñar de 40 lds (es decir 4 leds por salida del integrado) al igual que tus calculos estoy suponiendo 30ma de consumo por led. 
Pienso usar un PNP .. ayudame por favor.. (Estoy Usando un LM3916)


----------



## lchox

bydiego dijo:


> lchox Me parece increible tu idea.. intente hacer los calculos y las operaciones para un diseño parecido al tuyo pero no me anda bien..
> a diferencia del tuyo quiero diseñar de 40 lds (es decir 4 leds por salida del integrado) al igual que tus calculos estoy suponiendo 30ma de consumo por led.
> Pienso usar un PNP .. ayudame por favor.. (Estoy Usando un LM3916)



Hola, el circuito que tenés que hacer es el mismo que el mío (exactamente igual al del pcb que subí) y lo que tenés que hacer es cambiar los arrays (ramas) de leds, o sea en tu caso podes poner 2 leds en serie con una resistencia, por cada rama van 2 de estas series. Podés usar los mismos PNP que usé yo sin problemas, yo use leds que consumen 20 mA. Igual como tenés 2 ramas, el consumo sería de 40 o 60 mA si usas unos leds de 30 mA. Sino podes buscar un PNP que aguante 100 mA por las dudas. El BC 327 (que usé yo) aguanta hasta 800 mA.

Para los cálculos de las resistencias con leds de 20 mA, necesitarías R de 250Ω y R1 de 3K2Ω, suponiendo 2 ramas por cada transistor.


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola chicos, una vez llegue a ver un vumetro con el 3915 (3916) ahora no me acuerdo bien, que cuando funcionando subía la música por los led cuando bajaba el ultimo led que se encendía antes de bajar se quedaba momentáneamente encendido y después bajaba ., como se puede apreciar en este equipo de sonido , asi me gusta como queda ¡






Saludos ¡¡


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. Te puedes construir uno de estos
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/vumetro-leds-peak-hold-17685/
por cada frecuencia que quieras representar. 

saludos y suerte

Juan José


----------



## rodrigo_6

hola leyendo vi que el mejor ci es el 3916, no encuentro el esquema del mismo porque no dice LM3916 no conosco este integrado, si colocar la imagen correspondiente al debate de los primeros comentarios de este posteo de vumetros,selo agradecere..

lo que a mi me interesa es que sea para medir la señal verdadera que esta saliendo por mi ampli. por eso vi que el mejor es el 3916.
saludos.

EDIT

aca encontre uno muy interesante, quien lo probó? servirá este??

materiales:

LM3916 IC
10 LEDs of your choice (5mm or 3mm doesn’t matter) I chose 2 green, 3 yellow, 3 red, and 2 blue
One 1.2 KOhms resistor
2.2 uF Tantalum capacitor (optional)
Stereo Jack
wire
soldering iron and various cutters


La Font



De acuerdo lo que dice el datasheet acerca del pin 9:

> el pin 9 es la entrada de la seleccion del modo. permite la conexion en cadena (cascada??) de multiples dispositivos y controla la operacion de -modo barra o punto- <



> MODE PIN USE
> Pin 9, the Mode Select input, permits chaining of multiple devices, and controls bar or dot mode operation. The following tabulation shows the basic ways of using this input. Other more complex uses will be illustrated in the applications.
> 
> Bar Graph Display: Wire Mode Select (pin 9) directly to pin3 (V+ pin).
> 
> Dot Display, Single LM3916 Driver: Leave the Mode Select
> pin open circuit.
> 
> Dot Display, 20 or More LEDs: Connect pin 9 of the first drivers in the series (i.e., the one with the lowest input voltage comparison points) to pin 1 of the next higher LM3916 driver. Continue connecting pin 9 of lower input drivers to pin 1 of higher input drivers for 30 or more LED displays. The
> last LM3916 driver in the chain will have pin 9 left open. All previous drivers should have a 20k resistor in parallel with LED #9 (pin 11 to VLED).



Ahora bien, no se a lo que se refiere al modo barra o modo punto. y otra cosa es que lo que creo que dice es que si queremos conectarlo como "Bar Graph Display:" deberiamos puentear el pin 9 al pin 3 del segundo CI ??

gracias por su atencion.


----------



## Deltaeco

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola. Te puedes construir uno de estos
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/vumetro-leds-peak-hold-17685/
> por cada frecuencia que quieras representar.
> 
> saludos y suerte
> 
> Juan José



Gracias compañero, ya tengo varios temas con información, no sabia que tenia otro tipo de nombre este tipo de vumetro.

Un saludo ¡¡


----------



## bydiego

lchox dijo:


> Hola, el circuito que tenés que hacer es el mismo que el mío (exactamente igual al del pcb que subí) y lo que tenés que hacer es cambiar los arrays (ramas) de leds, o sea en tu caso podes poner 2 leds en serie con una resistencia, por cada rama van 2 de estas series. Podés usar los mismos PNP que usé yo sin problemas, yo use leds que consumen 20 mA. Igual como tenés 2 ramas, el consumo sería de 40 o 60 mA si usas unos leds de 30 mA. Sino podes buscar un PNP que aguante 100 mA por las dudas. El BC 327 (que usé yo) aguanta hasta 800 mA.
> 
> Para los cálculos de las resistencias con leds de 20 mA, necesitarías R de 250Ω y R1 de 3K2Ω, suponiendo 2 ramas por cada transistor.



lchox !!!.. disculpas por tardar demasiado en responder.. pero estaba armando unos acrilicos..
te cuento que la conexion que estas usando es en serie y el mio esta en paralelo.. son 6 leds por salida que configuracion debo usar tengo claro que tiene q ser un PNP .. ayudame para una sola rata te mostrare en una foto como es el circuito
de todos modos este es el proyecto que estoy pensando realizarlo.. tengo un 95% me falta que se prendan todos los leds .. gracias !


----------



## Fogonazo

Esquema y diseño PCB de un VUMeter de *40* LED´s


----------



## SERGIOD

bydiego dijo:


> lchox !!!.. disculpas por tardar demasiado en responder.. pero estaba armando unos acrilicos..
> te cuento que la conexion que estas usando es en serie y el mio esta en paralelo.. son 6 leds por salida que configuracion debo usar tengo claro que tiene q ser un PNP .. ayudame para una sola rata te mostrare en una foto como es el circuito
> de todos modos este es el proyecto que estoy pensando realizarlo.. tengo un 95% me falta que se prendan todos los leds .. gracias !
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8eI7La4pPQ



buen video
bueno en la web encontré este:
http://320volt.com/vu-metre-devreleri/


----------



## lchox

bydiego dijo:


> lchox !!!.. disculpas por tardar demasiado en responder.. pero estaba armando unos acrilicos.. etc



Te dejo la imagen que pusiste, pero modificada para arreglar los problemas:



En esta página explica como calcular las resistencias base.

PD: Puse alimentación 12v, porque no aclaraste en la imagen. Si no alimentás con 12v tenés que calcular las resistencias limitadoras de los leds con el voltaje que uses.


----------



## bydiego

Muchas gracias.. con esa ayudota.. pude concluir te cuento que los switches controlan la conexion de los leds con tierra.. quedo bien.. pronto sibire todo concluido mas los acrilicos.. gracias.. por la ayuda lchox 



			
				bydiego dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias.. con esa ayudota.. pude concluir te cuento que los switches controlan la conexion de los leds con tierra.. quedo bien.. pronto sibire todo concluido mas los acrilicos.. gracias.. por la ayuda lchox


 
Lchox !! le cuento q tengo todo armado.. pero para pasarlo a placa quiero que le des el visto bueno por favor.. estamos a 80 % de concluir.. el formato tiene que ser ese.. seria imposible modificar el numero de ramas... una revisada por favor a la resistencia R y las resistencias limitadoras de los leds... en la emulacion me da positivo todo.. mil gracias por la ayuda

Datos..
LEDS 5mm consumo 20ma por led.. y fuente de 9V

Lo que entendi...
Tengo 9V, de esos 9 le tiengo que restar por lo menos 1V (0,2v por la caida CE del transistor y 0,7v caida en el led), por lo tanto te quedan 8v y por ley de Ohm calculo la corriente por cada rama: 8/150 = 0.053A y como son 3 ramas iguales, entonces da 160mA
Esa es la corriente que entrega el transistor
Conociendo el beta del transistor calculo la corriente de base por la formula: Ib = Ic/beta
y luego hayo Rb con la ley de ohm ... esta bien esta logica?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Los LEDs no se deben conectar en paralelo (cada LED debe tener su resistencia) o puedes conectar los LEDs en serie más su resistencia limitadora.
La caida de voltaje característico de los LEDs no es de 0.7V, ese voltaje depende del color del LED.

Mira aquí: Ver el archivo adjunto 17005

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## bydiego

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Los LEDs no se deben conectar en paralelo (cada LED debe tener su resistencia) o puedes conectar los LEDs en serie más su resistencia limitadora.
> La caida de voltaje característico de los LEDs no es de 0.7V, ese voltaje depende del color del LED.
> 
> Mira aquí: Ver el archivo adjunto 17005
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Hola.. muchas gracias por la respuesta.. tienes razon me equivoque.. le cuento que hize la conexion de la imagen anterior y funciona correctamente.. use RB=33k .. (pero usando solo un transistor .. luego conecte el siguiente transistor y cuando era muy elevado el sonido se quedaba prendidos todos.. supongo que se pasa a una cosa de saturacion) .. pero esa resistencia determina cuanta corriente tendre en el colector verdad.. segun la imagen que posteaste en la pagina 8 sobre el calculo de la resistencia .. mi RB=560 ohm.. y efectivamente tengo 90ma de salida por el colector.. pero al poner esa resistencia un sonido fuerte y se quedan prendidos.. (tambien lei.. que tengo que aumentar la resistencia  RB para solucionar ese problema pero lçla conexion al 3r transistor se quedn prendidos tb.. ) ahora probare teniendo 3 arrays y en cada uno 2 leds en serie como me indicaste aca esta la imagen..

- la parte de detector de picos anda bien.. y todo solo el problema es en la parte de amplificar la corriente..
- los switchs que tengo en la salidas determina que conjunto de leds deseo que esten encendidos..

Muchas Gracias

EDIT: probe varias resistencias y conecto el tercer transistor y se quedan prendidos... tengo otro dato.. mi vumetro con 10 leds.. consume 220ma(cuando todos estan encencidos) y el transformador que estoy usando es de 350ma.. podria ser esa la causa??..

si voy a usar 60 leds consumo por led 20ma seria 1.2A + 150ma = 1350ma...

Espero una ayuda gracias..


----------



## rascueso

hola muchachos... miren esta idea con pelotitas de ping-pong para aplicarla a un buen VU. saludos


----------



## bydiego

Ola.. Primero disculpas por hacer mis preguntas tan malazas.. era falta corriente.. y aca les dejo unos videos de la idea que tengo.. con *Vumetro 10 leds RGB + mic electret*.. pronto lo termino y subire todo.. 
Espero sea guste..
*funcionamiento*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MX_O9KNV2aU&feature=youtu.be
*Armazon ACrilicos*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elZsxsagJi0&feature=youtu.be
*Idea como iluminarian en este caso solo son 10 leds*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNBH3NL1O4w&feature=youtu.be

En Construccion


----------



## santiago61

bydiego dijo:


> Ola.. Primero disculpas por hacer mis preguntas tan malazas.. era falta corriente.. y aca les dejo unos videos de la idea que tengo.. con *Vumetro 10 leds RGB + mic electret*.. pronto lo termino y subire todo..
> Espero sea guste..
> *funcionamiento*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MX_O9KNV2aU&feature=youtu.be
> *Armazon ACrilicos*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elZsxsagJi0&feature=youtu.be
> *Idea como iluminarian en este caso solo son 10 leds*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNBH3NL1O4w&feature=youtu.be
> 
> En Construccion



antes que nada te felicito por tu proyecto, esta bueno hace tiempo lo habia visto por la red, y me parecio espectacular...una pregunta donde consigues el acrilico? me hize un lio con el diagrama de conecciones de los array de leds...con ese esquema logras optar por varias combinaciones de colores verdad? lo manejas de forma manual con un interrupor? 

el resultado final sera a algo parecido a 



? 


aunque me parece que no utiliza leds RGB o me equivoco...segun el autor el modo de funcionamiento es barra, punto, flash y todos prendidos.


PD: por que no se pueden ver los enlaces de youtube que pongo en el post? NO se logra visualizar..o hay alguna norma que ahora lo impide?

Saludos


----------



## bydiego

Hola Santiago61
Muchas Gracias... Lamentablemente no lo pude terminar aun por motivo de clases.. 
- Los Acrilicos yo los consegui de una ventanas de ese material... (Comprando sale caro)
- Uso 6 leds por acrilico-- uso 2 azules 2 blancos y 2 (Escala de colores de verde---amarillo---Rojo)(En el video que subiste ahorita esta en colores es decir de verde a rojo).
- Segun mi diagrama por el momento los controlo mediante 3 switch's (Azul. Blanco. Colores) teniendo la opcion de elegir los colores ..(Estoy viendo la forma de usar un sistema aleatorio de seleccion de colores)
- MODOS: tengo barra y punto por el momento..
y te cuento q se pueden ver los videos jeje ..

PD: el el video solamente puse 10 leds RGB.. de 2 patas(cambian sus colores automaticamente).. para realizar una prueba.. en realidad uso 60 LEDS por colores (20 Azules 20 Blancos 20 Colores)

justamente ese video seria la meta.. no falta mucho .. pero cualquier duda mas avisame q te ayudo..


----------



## santiago61

bydiego dijo:


> Hola Santiago61
> Muchas Gracias... Lamentablemente no lo pude terminar aun por motivo de clases..
> - Los Acrilicos yo los consegui de una ventanas de ese material... (Comprando sale caro)
> - Uso 6 leds por acrilico-- uso 2 azules 2 blancos y 2 (Escala de colores de verde---amarillo---Rojo)(En el video que subiste ahorita esta en colores es decir de verde a rojo).
> - Segun mi diagrama por el momento los controlo mediante 3 switch's (Azul. Blanco. Colores) teniendo la opcion de elegir los colores ..(Estoy viendo la forma de usar un sistema aleatorio de seleccion de colores)
> - MODOS: tengo barra y punto por el momento..
> y te cuento q se pueden ver los videos jeje ..
> 
> PD: el el video solamente puse 10 leds RGB.. de 2 patas(cambian sus colores automaticamente).. para realizar una prueba.. en realidad uso 60 LEDS por colores (20 Azules 20 Blancos 20 Colores)
> 
> justamente ese video seria la meta.. no falta mucho .. pero cualquier duda mas avisame q te ayudo..



Hola Bydiego...gracias por el dato, y si el acrilico cuesta una barbaridad...eso lo dejemos para despues lo importante es dejar funcional el circuito...mira pase en limpio tu esquema y las mejoras que propusieron los otros foristas...lo dejo para que lo vean...y una vez que tengamos bien pulido las conecciones y demas mejoras hacer PCB...lo que faltaria es un pre de mic electret para acoplarlo a la entrada del VU...pero eso despues... 

Bueno les dejo el esquemita que hize en corelpaint ja...si hay algo mal avisen....saludos


----------



## LAYOUT

Hola Compañeros me uno a la recopilacion, dejo el video de este vu meter peak hold, adjunto la web donde proviene el proyecto para construirlo con un PIC 16F88.





 
Diagrama, programa y PCB http://s-o.webnode.cz/vu-metr/

John Alex.


----------



## Ericktronik

Hola a todos, mi pregunta es cuantos leds puedo poner por cada pin del LM3915?
mi idea es hacer un vumetro como este(de unos 5 o 6 leds por pin):




o asi:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Los LM3914/5/6 tiene las salidas como fuentes de corriente constante, así que podés poner todos los LEDs en serie mientras la suma de las caídas de tensión no exceda a la de la fuente de alimentación menos 1 o 2 voltios. Si considerás que uno de estos chips se puede alimentar con un máximo de 25V, podés suponer que te quedan 23V disponibles para repartirlo en la serie de LEDs, o sea, podrías usar 5 LEDs azules u 8 LEDs rojos o cualquier otrra combinación que no se pase de 23V...y mejor si es menos.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira aquí: Ver el archivo adjunto 14412

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## musejuan

santiago61 dijo:


> Hola Bydiego...gracias por el dato, y si el acrilico cuesta una barbaridad...eso lo dejemos para despues lo importante es dejar funcional el circuito...mira pase en limpio tu esquema y las mejoras que propusieron los otros foristas...lo dejo para que lo vean...y una vez que tengamos bien pulido las conecciones y demas mejoras hacer PCB...lo que faltaria es un pre de mic electret para acoplarlo a la entrada del VU...pero eso despues...
> 
> Bueno les dejo el esquemita que hize en corelpaint ja...si hay algo mal avisen....saludos
> 
> [url]http://imageshack.us/a/img16/6852/vumetroarraysledsparale.png
> [/URL]


oye que es eso de doot/bar y ,los leds llevan resistencia en negativo!?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Las resistencias pueden estar en el lado del negativo o en el lado positivo, lo importante es que está en serie y que el LEDs esté conectado correctamente.

Es dot/bar (punto/barra) es una característica que tiene el circuito integrado LM391X (X=4,5,6).

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## DJ_Glenn

Hola, quiero usar el vumetro a transistores que puso Juan Jose en el mensaje número 7. No me interesa si la escala es lineal o logarítmica. Quiero usarlo como monitor de audio en un transmisor de fm, así que lo único importante es que me muestre cuando llego al 100% de modulación. Para esto hay un detalle que es la forma en que se encienden los leds. De que manera puedo hacer que esten encendidos o apagados y no que varie la intensidad de la luz? No se si me explico... lo normal en estas aplicaciones es ver vúmetros de aguja o el típico LM3914 en modo punto. El problema con cualquiera de estos dos es el costo y la disponibilidad local y me pareció interesante este vúmetro a transistores... quisiera usar cuatro o cinco leds nada más. Lo probé en el circuit wizard y va bien, pero tiene este detalle que comento y me gustaría sólo el estado encendido o apagado y no uno intermedio. Sugerencias?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> ... y me gustaría sólo el estado encendido o apagado y no uno intermedio. *Sugerencias?*


Sugerencias???
Comprar un CI que esté específicamente diseñado para excitación de vúmetros, por que cuando quieras modificar el circuito de transistores para tener encendido y apagado francos, la complejida va a crecer hasta las nubes.
Como alternativa, podés usar el vúmetro con AO que hay posteado por ahí, que usa un AO cuádruple configurados como comparadores, eso es mas sencillo de conseguir que un CI para vúmetro y también carece de "brillos intermedios" entre cada estado.


----------



## DJ_Glenn

Bien cierto... incrementar la cantidad de componentes necesarios y aumentar el tamaño del pcb, etc hace más razonable el uso de un ic específico, que aunque puede no conseguirse en mi ciudad bien puede justificar el costo de envío.



por aca conseguí un vúmetro con un UA741 (¿LM741?) y un LM3914, pero a pesar de copiarlo tal cual, en el circuit wizard no logro hacerlo avanzar más allá del primer led... está muy compacto y se ve muy bien. Voy a tratar de conseguir una cámara para sacarle foto así lo muestro.


----------



## Foox

Hola gente, voy a hacer un post porque esto ya me es desesperante y la verdad que no encontre a mucha gente que le haya pasado lo mismo y tampoco informacion. 







- Aca les dejo las caracteristicas del circuito!

- Alimento con 5v

- La señal para el LM3916 es solo semiciclo positivo de una señal de audio (7v max.). Y una R 10K a masa para evitar el ruido.

- La salida del LM3916 van por medio de una R 1K a la base de unos TIP32C con el emisor conectado a 19,5v.

- Probe con un LM3915 y LM3916. 
Funcionan perfecto pero los dos presentan el mismo Problema, el Pin 11 (Led #9) Permanece encendido desde que lo alimentas haya o no señal !

Me base en este circuito y use estos valores para las R:
R1 = 330Ω
R2 = 2,7kΩ






Muchas gracias y disculpen mi ignorancia !


----------



## Fogonazo

Foox dijo:


> ....Funcionan perfecto pero los dos presentan el mismo Problema, el Pin 11 (Led #9) Permanece encendido desde que lo alimentas haya o no señal !...



¿ Revisaste el impreso ?

¿ Foto del lado cobre ?


----------



## Foox

Gente!! ... no lo puedo creer... saben porque me hacia eso !? 
Leyendo el datasheet vi que decia: *The whole display system can operate from a
single supply as low as 3V or as high as 25V.*

Lo lei asi no mas, pense que hablaba de la alimentacion del LM3915/16.

Se me ocurrio alimentarlo con 7,5v.. seguia igual..
Lo alimento con 19,5v y puff.. anda perfecto !!!
Asi que la alimentacion minima que necesita el integrado es 12v tal como dice en el circuito del datasheet!

Menos mal que fue eso y no algo peor! Muchisimas gracias gente por su voluntad  y ganas de ayudarme!  
Que contento estoy!

Edit: Espero que lean esto, los otros dos usuarios que tenian el mismo problema talvez sea esta su misma solucion !

Edit2: No era la solucion, aparecio de vuelta el problema forro. voy a romper todo ! jajajaja


----------



## cris696bios

Hola que tal gracias me sirvió de mucho este foro para armar mi vumetro por el momento tengo la simulación.... lo he armado en proto y va muy bien luego subiré algún video o fotos...espero les sirva de algo la simulacion y si hay algo que corregir me encantaria que me lo dijieran


----------



## Foox

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200135128957083&set=vb.1116515968&type=3&theater

Me olvide de mostrarle como me quedo el audiorritmico + microcontroladores, (a la que llame caja controladora de led) que estaba haciendo! aca lo termine !! costo bastante jajaja saludos!


----------



## joako123987

Foox dijo:
			
		

> No no, Quise aclarar que al TIP32 hay dos maneras de Saturarlos, por medio de un transistor NPN o por el LM3916
> Disculpa por el circuito feo que hice, resumi un bastante la electronica de por medio! pero era para veas esa parte. la que creo que no afecta en absoluto el comportamiento del LM3916.
> 
> http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/r90/399185_4781325127156_1803808011_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/r90/485046_4781324447139_732613241_n.jpg
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias !



ese circuito que diagramaste con lapicera, si le sacas la parte del pic y del transistor bc, funciona igual?


----------



## Nvalle7

Hola amigos del foro qui les dejo el link de una pagina que nos muestra como construir nuestro propio vumetro pasivo en función del voltaje de salida de nuestro amplificador, espero les sirva (en la pagina certifica que es %100 funcional) yo lo voy a hacer en estos días pero si alguien lo construye antes me avisa como le quedo 

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_vumetro.php






 ...


----------



## mariano22

Hola!!

Vuelvo con ustedes para comentarles lo siguiente. Con el proyecto anterior tuve varios inconvenientes y estoy seguro que quemé tanto los transistores como el LM3915. Asi que he decidido arrancar desde cero y si no les molesta, quisiera contar con su apoyo y colaboracion.

Mi cuestion es simple. Quiero armar 2 columnas de Vumetro de colores con leds. La columna seria de unos 1,20 mts aproximadamente. Y aca una de las salidad del LM3915, colocarle 3 leds en serie.
El instinto y un poco de investigacion me llevo a armar el circuito con transistores PNP. Raramente, el circuito no me funcionó.

Luego de esto, les pregunto lo siguiente: Puedo poner los 3 led en serie directo al LM3915? o a lo sumo con una resistencia de 100ohm por cada pin. Como puedo solucionar el asunto? Recuerdo que uno de los transistores de derritió...  Los leds deben ir con casi 1 metro de cable el mas largo hasta la placa, eso puede complicarme algo o no debería?

Espero sus respuestas! Gracias de antemano! Saludos a todos!

PD1: para el LM3915, el circuito de funcionamiento es el convencional, que ha aparecido en todas partes de este post y en el datasheet. Y tambien se encuentra en el post mio de arriba. Me pareció de sobra volverlo a subir.

PD2: No pude editar los mensajes anteriores ya que el sistema no me lo permite ahora. Si lo desean, estaría bueno eliminar los 2 anteriores. No tienen ningun sentido.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola mariano22

Visita este enlace: [/COLOR]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/consulta-simple-concreta-vumetro-102126/#post826387
Electronica Twety Pregunta algo parecido a lo que estás preguntando

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## crimson

Siempre está la duda de cómo calcular las resistencias de los vumetros a operacional. Me tomé el trabajo de hacer una, tomando como base los dBu, que son los más usados en salidas de consola de audio:


Primero hay que elegir la cantidad de operacionales, si usamos 8 (como en el ejemplo de abajo) luego hay que elegir los puntos donde me va a marcar los dBu, en este caso, +10, +8, +5, +3, 0, -5, -10 y -20. Hay que sumar entonces las resistencias que están entre estos puntos del gráfico de arriba y listo. Por supuesto, se usa siempre el valor comercial más cercano, salvo que lo quieran perfecto.


Saludos C


----------



## polpi

Estoy por hacerme este circuito con LM3916 y led tricolor. En la simulacion va bien pero veo que necesita una entrada de audio alta y no me serviria para "enchufarselo" al preamplificador que ya tengo. Estoy equivocado?

Saludos. Atte Pol.

Aproposito el pre es el de Tupolev (Preamplificador con triple tono, Mic y linea mezclada)

Subi el archivo equivocado, es el que dice vumetro1.rar


----------



## seralemi

Buen día. Adjunto el esquema de un circuito vúmetro pasivo a leds que realicé para conectarlos a los altavoces, dentro del bafle, y así evitar incorporar tensión de afuera para alimentar uno activo.
Este circuito de 5 leds está conectado a la salida de audio (8ohms), sobre un amplificador en puente que entrega a máximo volumen unos 14VCA.
Funciona bien, pero me gustaría saber si "carga" ó sobrecarga la salida de audio. También si me podrían ayudar a analizar el circuito en AC y DC para saber que voltage recibe cada diodo.
Desde ya muchas gracias.   
Saludos.


----------



## Scooter

Seguro segurísimo que carga; los leds no se encienden de la nada.
También seguro que distorsiona; los leds y diodos son una carga no lineal.
Además consume diferente según sea el semiciclo positivo o negativo etc etc.

Personalmente no me gustan nada este tipo de circuitos. Aunque suponga una complicación, pienso que son infinitamente mejores los que usen una alimentación externa para este propósito.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos ,a titulo de curiosidad  aca en Brasil en la decada de 80' ese tipo de VUs pasivos eran vendidos para si poner en los console de coches como "watimetros de audio" , jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## djataru

Un saludos a todos, veo que los vumetros que mencionais, sobre todo el que funciona con un LM3915 van conectados a 12v como alimentacion, hace poco me construi un amplificador portatil con un modulo mp3 usb, todo con amplificador funciona con una bateria de gel de 6v (el modulo mp3 usb con 2 diodos serie para los 5v), la pregunta es, el LM3915 ¿funciona si lo alimento con los 6v?.


----------



## SKYFALL

djataru dijo:


> Un saludos a todos, veo que los vumetros que mencionais, sobre todo el que funciona con un LM3915 van conectados a 12v como alimentacion, hace poco me construi un amplificador portatil con un modulo mp3 usb, todo con amplificador funciona con una bateria de gel de 6v (el modulo mp3 usb con 2 diodos serie para los 5v), la pregunta es, el LM3915 ¿funciona si lo alimento con los 6v?.



Claro que si, funciona desde los 3V hasta los 25V de alimentación en DC.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Medidor de Unidad de Volumen (VU Meter) de 10 LEDs




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## TinSevilla

ls2k dijo:


> *Recopilacion de diferentes vumetros*



En el circuito de esta imagen:

Ver el archivo adjunto 13176

Para qué sirve el diodo 1N4148 que está arriba a la izquierda, conectado entre 9V y la base del PNP?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola TinSevilla

Sirve para que el voltaje B-E del transistor asociado no pase de 9V.
En el momento que el voltaje en la base de ese transistor llegue a algo más de 9V, ese diodo empieza a conducir hasta que llegue a su voltaje *VF* que es aprox. 0.6V

Generalmente se agrega ese diodo para proteger al transistor.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## TinSevilla

MrCarlos dijo:


> Generalmente se agrega ese diodo para proteger al transistor.]



Gracias por responder. Se agrega sólo para protección? Porque armé el circuito sin ese diodo y, sin embargo, también funciona... Es riesgoso de este modo? 

Otra cosa que no entiendo es de dónde sale la corriente de base necesaria para generar una corriente de colector que pueda ir activando los LEDs. La señal de audio de, por ejemplo, un celular, no supera los 200mV. No es muy poco eso para que el PNP pueda otorgar la corriente suficiente al resto del circuito?

Por otro lado, vi en otros lugares un circuito idéntico a este pero, en lugar de un diodo entre base y 9V, un divisor resistivo. Hay alguna diferencia entre ambas aplicaciones? Se puede ver un circuito como éste último en el siguiente link: http://iie.fing.edu.uy/tel/proyectos/vumetro.pdf

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola TinSevilla

El riesgo que se corre al quitar ese Diodo es que podría dañarse el transistor. 

Analiza las hojas de datos del transistor BC557.
Nota que el voltaje máximo que soporta entre B y E (Parámetro VBE) es de tan solo 750mV.
Ahora, la ganancia (Parámetro hFE) según PHILIPS es de 800.
Así que si le aplicamos 200 mV a la entrada *B*, por la resistencia de 470 Ohms. Tendríamos una corriente de I=V/R = 0.2/470=425 microAmpers. Sin considerar la XC del capacitor asociado y con el potenciómetro al tope de arriva.
De modo que 0.000425 x 800 = 340 mAmp de IC. 
Esa corriente va a circular por la R de Colector, así que tendríamos una caída de voltaje en ella de 1.598 Volts.
Porque V =I x R.
Omití la XC de los capacitores para facilitar la explicación. Ésta Reactancia Capacitiva varía con la frecuencia.

Hasta cuantos LED’s prenderían con éste voltaje ??

En el caso del circuito que aparece en el documento PDF que adjuntaste, casi el 4% del voltaje aplicado al circuito llegará a la B del transistor.
En este caso: si ese 4% de voltaje sobrepasa el VBE del transistor, es muy probable que se dañe.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## TinSevilla

MrCarlos dijo:


> Así que si le aplicamos 200 mV a la entrada *B*, por la resistencia de 470 Ohms. Tendríamos una corriente de I=V/R = 0.2/470=425 microAmpers. Sin considerar la XC del capacitor asociado y con el potenciómetro al tope de arriva.



Por qué la corriente es de 425u? La diferencia de potencial en los bornes de la resistencia no es 200mV, sino que el potencial en uno de sus bornes es 200mV, desconociendo el del otro, o no?


----------



## palurdo

TinSevilla dijo:


> Se agrega sólo para protección? Porque armé el circuito sin ese diodo y, sin embargo, también funciona...



No sólo sirve para proteger, sino que además sirve para polarizar automáticamente la base del transistor a partir de la señal de entrada. Imagínate que quitamos el diodo. Tenemos un condensador que no deja pasar la corriente continua así que en la base tendrías una alterna. Para que el transistor comience a conducir, en algun punto la onda tiene que superar los 0.7V negativos con respecto a Vcc, es decir, para pequeñas señales por debajo de 0.7Vp, el circuito no respondería. Ahora bien, suponemos que llega una señal de 0.7V o más, en el ciclo positivo el diodo conduce y el condensador se carga con el voltaje de pico, menos 0.7V, así que pongamos que se carga a 0.5V porque ha llegado una señal fuerte de 1.3V. Ahora la señal cambia de polaridad, pero el condensador ya esta cargado con 0.5V, así que sólo hace falta 0.2V para que el transistor comience a activarse en lugar de 0.7V que haría falta si el diodo no estuviese.

Ese diodo se le conoce como diodo de clamping.


----------



## djataru

Hola, por casualidad ¿alguien ha construido este?
http://http://www.todoelectronica.com/ledvumetro-con-30-leds-kit-para-montar-p-3484.html?osCsid=vcr5f5m36pbsef58tavhda0l72
lo vi en esa tienda y lo vi como interesante, no consigo ver el circuito integrado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

djataru dijo:


> Hola, por casualidad ¿alguien ha construido este?
> http://http://www.todoelectronica.com/ledvumetro-con-30-leds-kit-para-montar-p-3484.html?osCsid=vcr5f5m36pbsef58tavhda0l72
> lo vi en esa tienda y lo vi como interesante, no consigo ver el circuito integrado


Pareciera ser un UAA180... pero no sirve para vúmetro por que la escala es lineal.


----------



## John Miller

Hi buen día el IC es el U1096B.

KIT: http://www.electronicasi.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/kits-kemo1.pdf

Maki.


----------



## palurdo

Alguien sabe algo del U1096B? Porque no encuentro gran cosa, y me asombra ver que un integrado dedicado usa charlieplexing.

Edit: subo el datasheet en _alemán_ para interés del foro.


----------



## Xp7

Hola amigos, alguien tiene el pdf de este vu peak de nuk ???? lo busque en el foro pero no esta. Gracias


----------



## djataru

Aqui va uno que tenia hace tiempo, recuerdo que le cambiaba el condensador por otro de un valor un poco mas alto y el retroceso de los led iban mas despacio


----------



## djataru

Otro mas, este lo compre en aliespress, el video lo pille del anunciante


----------



## retrofit

djataru dijo:


> Otro mas, este lo compre en aliespress, el video lo pille del anunciante
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzaOOp0jLTU&t=147s



 Buenos días y feliz  navidad.

Me ha gustado mucho ese chisme.

Si lo pongo en mi equipo de música... ¿sonará mejo o aumentará la distorsión?.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

retrofit dijo:


> Buenos días y feliz  navidad.
> 
> Me ha gustado mucho ese chisme.
> 
> Si lo pongo en mi equipo de música... ¿sonará mejo o aumentará la distorsión?.
> 
> Gracias




    
​
¿ Como o por que supones que afectará a la calidad del sonido el agregado de un vúmetro ?


----------



## retrofit

Fogonazo dijo:


> ​
> ¿ Como o por que supones que afectará a la calidad del sonido el agregado de un vúmetro ?



En realidad no supongo nada, pero siempre que se añade "alegremente" algún elemento y sobretodo en según que parte de una cadena musical, podemos afectar a la Impedancia característica de ese circuito, igualmente podemos introducir ruido extra en la cadena con lo que tendremos un empeoramiento de la calidad del sonido.

Al tener ese "chisme" elementos de conmutación ¿Cómo podemos estar seguros de que ese ruido de conmutación no nos afectará?.

En realidad son muchas dudas que ni siquiera el fabricante del "chisme" aclara 

¿En realidad es un VUmetro  o simplemente son luces que se encienden y apagan?

En caso de ser un VUmetro ¿Cómo se calibra?

Buenas tardes y Feliz Navidad


----------



## djataru

Yo lo coloque en varios amplificadores para probar y no le afecta en nada, solo tener la precaución de alimentarlo con los 5v, uno de los dos botones ajusta la sensibilidad y el otro como se ve en el vídeo los efectos.
Felices fiestas


----------



## Fogonazo

Si agregas el vúmetro en el lugar correcto y de la forma correcta no afecta en nada a la cadena de audio.

Que sean luces que encienden y apagan, dependerá de la precisión que el fabricante puso en el diseño y construcción.
De ser necesario se podría hacer un circuito de control para determinar si la indicación es la correcta.

Sobre la calibración, existen temas dentro del Foro que tratan sobre eso.


----------



## miguelus

Buenas tardes.

Tranquilos, tranquilos...

Se puede poner ¿Tranquilamente?, seguramente no pasará nada grave, en cualquier caso, unas luces que se encienden y apagan, aunque no indiquen nada, siempre quedan muy "chulas" y por esas cosas raras de lo Psicológico (o Fisiológico) siempre nos parecerá que el equipo suena mucho mejor, y sí además son chinorras y baratas...

Sal U2





retrofit dijo:


> En realidad no supongo nada, pero siempre que se añade "alegremente" algún elemento y sobretodo en según que parte de una cadena musical, podemos afectar a la Impedancia característica de ese circuito, igualmente podemos introducir ruido extra en la cadena con lo que tendremos un empeoramiento de la calidad del sonido.
> 
> Al tener ese "chisme" elementos de conmutación ¿Cómo podemos estar seguros de que ese ruido de conmutación no nos afectará?.
> 
> En realidad son muchas dudas que ni siquiera el fabricante del "chisme" aclara
> 
> ¿En realidad es un VUmetro  o simplemente son luces que se encienden y apagan?
> 
> En caso de ser un VUmetro ¿Cómo se calibra?
> 
> Buenas tardes y Feliz Navidad





Buenos días.

 

Veo cierto sarcasmo en tus apreciaciones ...  ¿Me equivoco o serán divagaciones mías?

En cualquier caso Feliz Navidad y próspero año 2017

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> 
> ¿Me equivoco o serán divagaciones mías?
> 
> En cualquier caso Feliz Navidad y próspero año 2017
> 
> Sal U2



Es todo producto de tu imaginación


----------



## crimson

retrofit dijo:


> En caso de ser un VUmetro ¿Cómo se calibra?



Ver por aquí:

http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2014/07/tabla-resistencias-para-vumetros-dbu.html

Saludos C


----------



## djataru

Dejo el esquema del vumetro chino para el que se atreva, aunque al ser chino, no se si se consigan los componentes


----------



## palurdo

djataru dijo:


> Dejo el esquema del vumetro chino para el que se atrevaVer el archivo adjunto 151841, aunque al ser chino, no se si se consigan los componentes



Falta el programa del micro, y para mi gusto sobran una burrada de chips.


----------



## djataru

es cierto, pero de momento es lo que encontre, seguire buscando a ver que mas hay.
Felices fiestas


----------



## jerry101

En otra parte del foro me encontré este circuito, está simulado en livewire y al menos en la simulación se ve lindo, funciona en modo punto o barra, en peak-hold y tiene unos modos de visualización interesantes...


----------



## Bilbon

Buenas! He leído por acá el problema que los vúmetros a leds tienen en relación con la señal de audio ser logarítmica y los mismos funcionen de manera lineal. Hay un circuito muy simple de Elektor llamado de "Voltimetro de pico de BF" que es una solución para eso, pues transforma la señal logaritmica en una escala lineal. Lo armé hace unos años atrás con un UAA170 y funcionaba perfecto. Actualmente lo estoy usando con un vumetro analógico. Les dejo el PDF para los que quieran armarlo.


----------

